# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  दिल को छूती शायरी

## a_kela

कुछ शायरी मेरे निजी संग्रह से एक बार भ्रमण अवश्य करे प्रतिदिन नवीनतम कविताएं तह शायरी लोड करी जाती रहेंगी

----------


## a_kela

हम है की अरसो से सोये ही नहीं .. 

पलकों के किनारे हमने भिगोये ही नहीं .

वो समझते है के हम उन्हें याद कर के रोये ही नहीं ..
पूछते है की ख्वाबो में आता है कौन ?*

----------


## a_kela

लफ्जो की तरह दिल की किताबो में मिलेंगे*

*या बन के महक गुलाबो में मिलेंगे *मिलने के लिए*

ऐ*
दोस्त*

जरा जल्दी सोना आज हम तुमसे तुम्हारे ख्वाबो में मिलेगे

----------


## a_kela

उसकी याद में हम बरसो Rote रहे*

बेवफा वो निकले,
बदनाम हम होते रहे

प्यार में मदहोशी का आलम तो देखिये

धुल चेहरे पर थी,
और हम आइना Dhote रहे.

----------


## a_kela

बिना लिबास के आए थे इस जहां में,
.

बस एक कफन की खातिर इतना सफर करना पड़ा.

----------


## a_kela

'' तमाम लोगों को अपनी - अपनी मंजीलें मिली ...

कमबख्त दिल हमारा ही हैं जो अब भी सफ़र में हैं ..

----------


## a_kela

चाहोगे अगर आप चाहने वालो कि तारह...

सवर जाएंगे हम भी बिखरे बालो की तरह...

----------


## a_kela

कदम थक गए है दूर निकलना छोड़ दिया, 
पर ऐसा नहीं की मैंने चलना छोड़ दिया.......
फासले अक्सर मोहब्बत बढ़ा देते है, 
पर ऐसा नहीं की मैंने मिलना छोड़ दिया.........
मैंने चिरागों से रोशन की है अक्सर अपनी शाम,
पर ऐसा नहीं की मैंने दिल को जलाना छोड़ दिया .......
मैं आज भी अकेला हूँ दुनिया की भीड़ में, 

पर ऐसा नहीं है की मैंने ज़माना छोड़ दिया......!!!

----------


## a_kela

उनसे कहना पलकों पर न टांके ख्वाब के झालर
समंदर के किनारे घर बना कर कुछ नहीं मिलता...!!

----------


## a_kela

मेरे "मरने पर किसी को
ज़यादा "फर्क ना "पड़ेगा

**ऐ दोस्त**

बस एक "तन्हाई "रोएगी की*
मेरा "हम_सफ़र " "चला गया......

----------


## a_kela

एक कब्रिस्तान के बाहर बोर्ड पे लिखा था .....
मंजिल तो मेरी यही थी ,

बस ज़िन्दगी बीत गयी यहाँ तक आते आते ..............

----------


## a_kela

दूर तक जिसकी नज़र चुपचाप जाती ही नहीं

हम समझते हैं समीक्षा उसको आती ही नहीं

आपका पिंजरा है दाना आपका तो क्या हुआ
आपके कहने से चिड़िया गुनगुनाती ही नहीं

भावना खो जाती है शब्दों के जंगल में जहाँ
शायरी की रोशनी उस ओर जाती ही नहीं

आप कहते हैं वफ़ा करते नहीं हैं इसलिए
जिस नज़र में है वफ़ा वह रास आती ही नहीं

झाड़ियों में आप उलझे तो उलझकर रह गए
आप तक बादे सबा जाकर भी जाती ही नहीं

शेर की दोस्तों अभी भी शेरीयत है ज़िंदगी
इसके बिना कोई ग़ज़ल तो गुदगुदाती ही नहीं

----------


## a_kela

दिल में प्यार का आगाज हुआ करता है,
बातें करने का अंदाज हुआ करता है,
जब तक दिल को ठोकर नहीं लगती,
सब को अपने प्यार पर नाज हुआ करता है..........

----------


## a_kela

नज़र में ख़्वाब नए रात भर सजाते हुए
तमाम रात कटी तुमको गुनगुनाते हुए

तुम्हारी बात, तुम्हारे ख़याल में गुमसुम

सभी ने देख लिया हमको मुस्कराते हुए

----------


## a_kela

जब से मैने ना पीने की कसम खाई है,क्या कयामत है उसी दिन से घटा छाई है

----------


## jai 123

अच्छी शुरूवात है बंटी जी आशा है आप इसी तरह बेहतरीन शायरी करते रहेगे

----------


## a_kela

> अच्छी शुरूवात है बंटी जी आशा है आप इसी तरह बेहतरीन शायरी करते रहेगे


जय भाई होसला बढ़ाने के धन्यवाद

----------


## a_kela

रात सुबह का इंतजार नहीं करती ..
खुशबु मौसम का इंतजार नहीं करती..
जो भी ख़ुशी मिले उसको इंजॉय किया करो..
क्योकि जिन्दगी वक्त का इंतजार नहीं करती..

----------


## a_kela

मंजिले भी उसकी थी, रास्ता भी उसका था..
एक हम ही अकेले थे, काफिला भी उसका था..
साथ चलने की सोच भी उसकी थी, फिर रास्ता बदलने की सोच भी उसका था..
आज अकेले है...
दिल सवाल करता है, लोग तो उसके थे, क्या खुदा भी उसका था..???

----------


## a_kela

वो  दिन  जब  मेरे  साथ  अँधेरे  थे  ......
मुजको  बतला  गए  के  kaun   मेरे  थे .........

----------


## a_kela

कुछ ईस तरह किया उसने मेरे जख्मोँ का इलाज,
मरहम भी लगाये तो कांटो की नोँक से

----------


## a_kela

शराब i इलज़ाम  शराब  को  देता  है ,
आशिक  भी  इलज़ाम  शबाब  को  देता  है .
कोई  नहीं  करता , कबूल  अपनी  भूल ,
कांता  भी  इलज़ाम  गुलाब  को  देता  है .

----------


## a_kela

जब तक शबाब ना चढेँ जाम बदलते रहते है. तुम ही नही यहाँ तमाम बदलते रहते है, लाख छुपाओ खुद को हमे नजर आओगे.हमे खबर है की तुम्हारे नाम बदलते रहते है॥

----------


## a_kela

तीरगी चांद के ज़ीने से सहर तक पहुँची
ज़ुल्फ़ कन्धे से जो सरकी तो कमर तक पहुँची

मैंने पूछा था कि ये हाथ में पत्थर क्यों है
बात जब आगे बढी़ तो मेरे सर तक पहुँची

मैं तो सोया था मगर बारहा तुझ से मिलने
जिस्म से आँख निकल कर तेरे घर तक पहुँची

तुम तो सूरज के पुजारी हो तुम्हे क्या मालुम
रात किस हाल में कट-कट के सहर तक पहुँची

एक शब ऐसी भी गुजरी है खयालों में तेरे
आहटें जज़्ब किये रात सहर तक पहुँची

----------


## a_kela

खुल  के  दिलसे  मिलो  तो  सजा  देते  है  लोग ,
सचे  जज़्बात  भी  ठुकरा  देते  है  लोग ,
देख  नहीं  सकते  2 इंसानों  का  मिलना ,
बैठे  हुए  2 परिंदों  को  भी  उदा  देते  है  लोग .......

----------


## a_kela

‎"चल मेरे हमनशीं चल अब इस चमन मे अपना गुजारा नही,
बात होती गुलोँ तक तो सह लेते हम.अब तो काँटो पे हक़ भी हमारा नही"
कभी चाहा तुझे ऐसा कि रब जैसा पूजा किस जगह मैने तुझे पुकारा नही, यु दर्द देकर क्या मिला.कह देते की तुमसे मिलना अब गँवारा नही"
अब चला हु घर से ये सोचकर 
कि इस साहिल का कोई किनारा नही, ढुंढुगा उसे ईस नजर से.ना पा सका तो अब कोई नजारा नही"
ऍ जालिमो अपनी किस्मत पे इतना नाज ना करो.वक्त तो बदलता ही रहता है,वो सुनेगा यकीँनन सदाऐँ " अकेले  की,
क्या खुदा सिर्फ तुम्हारा है.हमारा नही॥

----------


## a_kela

वो रो रो कर कहती रही 
मुझे नफरत है तुमसे .......!!
मगर एक सवाल आज भी परेशान
किये हुए है ......??? 
"की अगर नफरत ही थी तो वो इतना रोई क्यूँ ....?????"

----------


## a_kela

जेलर कैदी से :--------सुना ही की तुम कविता लिखते हो कुछ हमें भी सुनाओ यार ........
कैदी :----------"गम ए उल्फत में जो ज़िन्दगी कटी हमारी ...................गम ए उल्फत में जो ज़िन्दगी कटी हमारी ............खुदा कसम जिस दिन जमानत हुई ज़िन्दगी ख़तम तुम्हारी...""...

----------


## a_kela

चली आती हैं दबे पाँव तेरी यादें शाम ढले 
के होती है चिरागीन दिल की महफ़िल शाम ढले 

हुए तुम किन राहों के मुसाफिर ,इतना तो बता देते 
के लौट आते हैं पंछी भी घर को शाम ढले 

तेरे इंतज़ार में यूं हर रोज़ झिलमिलाती हैं आँखें 
के जैसे मज़ार पे जलता है कोई दिया शाम ढले 

लौट आये न कहीं टकरा के अर्श से दुआ मेरी 
दिल से आती है अक्सर ये सदा शाम ढले

----------


## a_kela

लडखडाती कस्ती को सागर का किनारा नही मिलता, खुद पे यकीँ करने वाले को तकदीर का सहारा नही मिलता॥

----------


## a_kela

मिली हवाओ में उड़ने की वो सजा यारो 
के मै जमी के रिश्तो से टूट गया यारो

----------


## a_kela

किसी ने मुझसे पूछा के तुम उसे पाने के लिए किस हद तक जा सकते हो ..?
मैंने मुस्कुरा के कहा---
“अगर हदे पार करनी होती तो उसे कब का पा लिया होता....”

----------


## a_kela

उसे देख खुदा का ख्याल आया........
इतने दिनों बाद भी उस से नफरत न कर पाया,
कल दिखी वो, और मैं दिल फिर हार आया.
बस उसकी एक लट मेरे आँख में लगी,
मैं आँखें बंद किए सारी शाम गुजार आया.
वो अब भी उसी चाल से चलती है,
जैसे की वो गुजरे और चमन में बहार आया.
कही तो, कुछ तो है,उसका मुझ में, अब भी,
तभी हर एक को उसी के नाम से पुकार आया.
मेरी मेज़ में उसके बाल की रिबन अब भी है,
जब भी देखा उसे, जुल्फें अपनी सवार आया.
ख्वाबों में उसकी यादों के पुल हैं बरकरार, 
उसकी एक आहट,और मैं अतीत का दरिया पार कर आया.
उसके एक झलक से तबियत खिल उठी ऐसे,
जैसे ग़ालिब के कलाम पे मीर का जवाब आया.
उसके तासीर में यक-ब-यक जादू है,
उसे देख इस काफिर को, खुदा का ख़याल जो आया.

----------


## a_kela

प्यार हर इंसान को आजमाता है,..
किसी से रूठ जाता है तो किसी पे मुस्कुराता है,......
प्यार का खेल ही ऐसा है,....
किसी का कुछ नहीं जाता तो किसी का सब कुछ लुट जाता है ...........

----------


## a_kela

उनसे नज़रें मिली थीं बस इतना याद है,

छोटी सी वारदात कहाँ से कहाँ ले गई मुझे....

----------


## a_kela

एक दिन उसने मुझसे पूछा की तुम्हे अपनी जिंदगी प्यारी है या मेरी..??
मैंने कहा अपनी... और वो नाराज होकर चली गयी
.
.
बिना ये जाने की वही तो मेरी जिंदगी थी..!!

----------


## a_kela

हंसकर देखा रो कर देख लिया, किसी को पा कर खोकर भी देख लिया..
प्यार भी किया और समझ भी लिया, जिंदगी वही जी सकता है जिसने अकेले जीना सीख लिया ..!!

----------


## a_kela

मेरी आँखें अब तक खुली है सनम तेरे ही इंतजार में ,

जब की दफना कर चले गये लोग मुझे कब्रिस्तान में ''

----------


## a_kela

झूठी दुआओं मे असर कैसे हो ...
ख्वाबों की दुनिया मे बसर कैसे हो ...

बंट गयी टुकड़ों मे जिंदगी...
अब कोई भी अर्ज़-ए-हुनर कैसे हो ..

सोच सियासत से भरी है यहाँ
आग इधर है जो, उधर कैसे हो ....

उनको है डर ये, जी उठूँगा मैं फिर ...
पूछ ले वो मुझसे, अगर कैसे हो ..

मेरी तरह रोते है हमदम मेरे ...
उजली हुई उनकी, नज़र कैसे हो ...

ख्यालों मे भी ख्याल यही रह गया ..
जिस्म मे ये साँसें 'सिफ़र' कैसे हो ..

दोस्त भी दुश्मन भी पीछे चल पड़े....
इससे हंसी कोई सफ़र कैसे हो ...

----------


## a_kela

मेरा दर्द तुम ना समझ सके ,मुझे सख्त इसका मलाल है ,
जरा फिर समझ के जवाब दो , मेरी जिंदगी का सवाल है ,

----------


## a_kela

सूखे हुए पत्ते की तरह झरते हैं कुछ लोग ,
खुद को भी बेचने से नहीं डरते हैं कुछ लोग !

तहजीब को मिट्टी का खिलौना समझते हैं ,
जब जी में आया तोड़ दिया करते हैं कुछ लोग !

ज़िन्दगी को उनसे बेहतर कौन समझेगा ,
लाश बन कर भी ज़मीं पर रहते हैं कुछ लोग !

नजदीकियाँ बढती हैं ख़यालात मिलने से ,
आँखों के रस्ते दिल में उतरते हैं कुछ लोग !

गाँव में पक्की सड़क होने के बावज़ूद ,
पगडंडियों , खेतों से ही गुजरते हैं कुछ लोग !

----------


## a_kela

सहर हुई भी तो हमने दिए बुझाये नहीं
के जिनको आना था वो लोग अब भी आये नहीं 
वो चंद चेहरे जो अब तक बसे हैं आँखों में 
वो चंद लोग जो हमने कभी भुलाये नहीं

----------


## a_kela

चरागों को आँखों में महफूज़ रखना 
बड़ी दूर तक रात ही रात होगी 
मुसाफिर हैं हम भी मुसाफिर हो तुम भी 
किसी मोड़ पे फिर मुलाक़ात होगी

----------


## a_kela

बैठे-बैठे गम में गिरफ्तार हो गए
किसी के प्यार में आबाद हो गए।
दो गज जमीन मिल ही गई मुझ गरीब को
मरने के बाद हम भी जमींदार हो गए।

----------


## a_kela

मुझे परवाह नहीं है कि दुनिया मुझ पर हंसी
अगर वो रोती तो मुझसे ये बर्दाश्त न होता

----------


## a_kela

आंसू बनकर हम जिनकी पलकों में रहे 
सहेजने के बहाने आँखे बंद कर गिरा दिया हमें

----------


## a_kela

अपनी ज़िन्दगी में मुझे शरीक समझना,.................
कोई ग़म आये तो करीब समझना, .................
दे देंगे मुस्कराहट आंसुओं के बदले में,............
मगर हजारों में थोडा अज़ीज़ समझना .. ..!

----------


## a_kela

टुटा हुआ फुल खुसबू दे जाता हे ,बिता हुआ पल यादे दे जाता है ,हर एक का अपना अंदाज़ होता है " कोई प्यार में ज़िन्दगी तो कोई ज़िन्दगी में प्यार दे जाता है "

----------


## a_kela

अपनी मुलाकात कुछ अधूरी सी लगी..........
पास होकर भी दुरी सी लगी.................
होठों पे हंसी,आँखों में मज़बूरी सी लगी, ......
जिंदगी में पहली बार किसी की दोस्ती जरुरी सी लगी .....

----------


## a_kela

दोस्त बनकर तो ज़िदगी मे आओ
मुसकान बनकर तो ज़िदगी मे आओ।
खयाल बनकर तो ज़िदगी मे आओ
Attachment 220320याद बनकर तो ज़िदगी मे आओ।

----------


## a_kela

गर्दिश में डूबा एक तारा है, हमें तो किसी की आरजू ने मारा है..
हम उन्हें अब भी अपना कहते है यारों, जिन्होंने हमें मौत से भी पहले मारा है..!!

----------


## a_kela

आज सिने से उसकी याद लगा कर रोये, ........
अपने ख्वाबो में उन्हें पास बुला कर रोये, ........
. हजारो बार पुकारा उन्हें तन्हाइयो में, ............. 
और हर बार उन्हें पास न पाकर रोये, ...............

----------


## a_kela

आस होगी, न आसरा होगा
आने वाले दिनों में क्या होगा
मैं तुझे भूल जाऊंगा इक दिन
वक्त सब कुछ बदल चुका होगा
नाम हमने लिखा था आंखों में
आंसुओं ने मिटा दिया होगा
कितना दुश्वार था सफ़र उसका
वो सरे-शाम सो गया होगा
पतझड़ों की कहानियां पढ़ना
सारा मंज़र किताब-सा होगा
आसमां भर गया परिन्दों से
पेड़ कोई हरा गिरा होगा

----------


## a_kela

"कौन कहता है कि मौत आई तो मर जाऊंगा; मैं तो दरिया हूँ समंदर में उतर जाऊंगा! तेरा दर छोड़ के मैं और किधर जाऊंगा; घर में घुट जाऊंगा, सहरा में बिखर जाऊंगा!! तेरे पहलू से जो उटठुंगा तो मुश्किल ये है; सिर्फ़ इक शख्स को पाउँगा, जिधर जाऊंगा! तेरा पैमाने-वफ़ा राह की दीवार बना; वर्ना सोचा था कि जब चाहूँगा तो मर जाऊंगा!! चारा-साज़ों (चिकित्सक) से अलग है मेरा मयार (स्तर) कि मैं; ज़ख्म खाऊंगा तो कुछ और सँवर जाऊंगा! ज़िंदगी शमा की मानिंद जलाता हूँ ढोस्त; बुझ तो जाऊंगा मगर सुबह तो कर जाऊंगा!!"




Attachment 220324

----------


## a_kela

*मैं एक खिलौना हूँ....
और तुम हो उस बच्चे की मानिंद
प्यार तो है मुझसे
मगर खेलने की हद तक …*

----------


## a_kela

"कसूर तो था इन निगाहों का ..
जो चुपके से उनका दीदार कर बैठी .. 
हमने तो खामोश रहने की ठानी थी ...
पर बेवफा जुबान इज़हार कर बैठी "....

----------


## a_kela

*एक  शख्स  मेरे  दिल में  कुछ  ऐसे  उतर्र  गया 
जैसे  वोह  जनता  था  मेरे दिल  का  रास्ता*

----------


## a_kela

ज़ख्म-ए-जिगर को हमने क्या खूब कुरेदा है

अब तक टपक रहा है

तेरा नाम लहू के साथ...

----------


## a_kela

अपनी बेबसी पे आज रोना आया,......
दुसरो को क्या मैंने अपनों को आजमाया,.....
हर दोस्त की तन्हाई दूर की मैंने, ....
लेकिन खुद को हर मोड़ पर अकेला पाया ......!!.



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

एक दोस्त,......दोस्त के लिए क्या होता है?........
शायद खुदा से भी बढ़कर होता है,.....
"क्यूंकि".....
राधा तो रोती है कृष्ण के लिए.......पर कृष्ण तो सुदामा के लिए रोता है .......
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

पूछो  तो  ज़रा  मेरे  दिल  से  मेरे  पे  क्या  बीत  रही  होगी 
पर  उनको  क्या  लगे  उनको  तो इस  बात  की  ख़ुशी  हो  रही  होगी ,
निकाला  जिन्दगी  से  हमें  बे  वजह  पर  उनको  तो  हर  बात  पे  कोई न   कोई  वजह  मिल  गयी  होगी ,हमने  उसे  चाँद  जाना  हमने  उसे  खुदा  मना  पर  उनको  तो  हर  बात  मेरी  झूठी  ही  लग  रही  होगी , हे  सितारों  हे  दीवारों  समझाओ  उनको  ज़रा  हर  कोई  इतना  इज्जत  नहीं  करता  जितनी  हमने  दी  होगी , कितने  दिन  गुजर  गए  पर  उनको  कुछ  फर्क  नहीं  पढता , हो  सकता  उनको  कही  और  से  ज्यादा  इज्जत  मिल  गयी  होगी , उनसे  बात  किये  कितने  दिन  गुजर  गए  पर  उनको  क्या  पता  उनसे   बात  किये  बगेइर  मेरी  क्या  हालत  हो  गयी  होगी .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

----------


## a_kela

कभी  अपनी  हसी  पर  भी  आता  हे  गुस्सा ..

कभी  सारे  जहाँ  को  हँसाने  को  जी  चाहता  हे ..

कभी  छुपा  लेते  हे  गमो  को  किसी  कोने  में ..

कभी  किसी  को  सब  कुछ  सुनाने  को  जी  चाहता  हे ..

कभी  रोता  हे  मन न  किसी  कीमत  पर  भी ..

कभी  यु  ही  आंसू  बहाने  को  जी  चाहता  हे ..

कभी  अच्छा  लगता  हे  आज़ाद  उड़ना . .

कभी  किसी  बंधन  में  बांध  जाने  को  जी  चाहता  हे ..

कभी  लगते  हे  अपने बेगाने   से ..

कभी  बेगानों   को  अपना   बनाने  को  जी  चाहता  हे ..:):)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## shankar bohra

कुछ हकीकत तो कुछ  फ़साना रह गया /
मुझे उन्हें कुछ बताना रह गया //

एक वक़्त मिले फिर से हम तो लगा /
पीछे एक गुजरा ज़माना रह गया

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

मेरी चाहत ने उसे ख़ुशी दे दी 
बदले में उसने मुझे सिर्फ खामौशी दे दी 
रब से दुवा मांगी मैंने मरने की.....
उसने भी तड़पने के लिए जिंदगी दे दी

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

दिल प्यार में बेक़रार भी होता हैं 
दोस्ती में थोड़ा इंतज़ार भी होता हैं 
होती नहीं प्यार में दोस्ती.....
पर दोस्ती में शामिल प्यार भी होता हैं

----------


## a_kela

‎'अपने वजूद पर इतना तो यकीन है मुझे....
की कोई दूर हो सकता है मुझसे पर भूल नहीं सकता....."
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

हरेक शाम बड़ी ख़ास शाम होती है
सुबह की उम्र इसी दम तमाम होती है
ज़िन्दगी ज़िन्दगी के इंतज़ाम में गुज़री
मौत तो और बड़ा ताम-झाम होती है...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

नज़्म कहना मेरी आदत तो नहीं
ग़ज़ल कहने की ज़रूरत तो नहीं
वो भी कतराने लगे हैं हमसे
कहीं उनको भी मुहब्बत तो नहीं...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

जाने किस गम को छुपाने की तमन्ना है उसे...
आज हर बात पे हँसते हुए देखा उसको..!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

है  सुरमा  इस  जगत  में  वो , जो  अपनी  रह  बनता  है .
कोई  पद  चिन्हों  मे  चलता  है , कोई  पद  चिन्ह  बनता  है .


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

ये जान कर तेरी हर एक बात पर यकीन कर लिया 

*ऐ_बेवफा 

की इतने हसीं लबों से तुम झूठ कैसे बोल लेती हो .?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

सब की जिन्दगी को खुशनुमा बनाने में रह गए ,
हर किसी के गम को मिटाने में रह गए ,
समझा न किसी ने हमको अपना ..
और हम सबको अपना बनाने में रह गया....
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

उनकी आँखों से काश कोई इशारा तो होता
कुछ मेरे जीने का सहारा तो होता
तोड़ देते हम हर रस्म ज़माने की
एक बार ही सही उसने पुकारा तो होता.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

उनकी आँखों से काश कोई इशारा तो होता
कुछ मेरे जीने का सहारा तो होता
तोड़ देते हम हर रस्म ज़माने की
एक बार ही सही उसने पुकारा तो होता.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

यारो के बिच याराना सिख गए !
थोरा सुर लगाया और तराना सिख गए !!
सब कुछ ठीक था अपने जिंदगी में...!
गलत तो तब हुआ जब दिल लगाना सिख गए !!
मेरे आगोश में मरने की दुवा करती थी !
... वो मुझे अपनी जिंदगी कहा करती थी !!
बात किस्मत की हैं जो जुदा हो गए हम !
वर्ना वो मुझे अपनी तक़दीर कहा करती थी .............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

बेताब  से  रहते  हे  तेरी  यद्  में  अक्सर 
रत  भर  नहीं   सोते  तेरी  यद्  में  अक्सर 
जिस्म  में  दर्द  का  बहाना  सा  बना  के    
हम   टूट  के  रोते  है   तेरी  याद  में  अक्सर . . . .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

है सभी को मुझसे शिकायतें , 

पर मुझे किसी से गिला नहीं, 

ये उसूल मैंने बना लिया, 

न मिला करो , 

न गिला करो.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

हमें उनसे कोई शिकायत नहीं, शायद हमारी किसमत में ही चाहत नहीं !! ..........................
मेरी तकदीर को लिख कर तो ऊपर वाला भी मुकर गया,........पूछा तो कह दिया की ये मेरी लिखावट नहीं .......!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

लिखूं कुछ आज वक्त का तकाजा है,
दर्द ए दिल अभी ताजा है,
गिर पडते हैं आंसू मेरे कागज पर,
लगता है कलम में स्याही कम दिल में दर्द ज्यादा है।



.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

होंठ कह नहीं सकते अरमान दिल का, शायद नज़र से वो बात हो जाये,
 इस उम्मीद में हम करते है इंतजार रात का, की सपने में ही उनसे मुलाकात हो जाये!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

सपनों को सहेजते हैं
अपनी आंखों में
अपनी उम्र का हिसाब रखते हुए लड़के .
खिलखिलाती हैं जब लड़कियाँ,
अपनी मुस्कान को दबाते हैं लड़के.
आईने के सामने घंटों
बतियाती हैं जब बहनें,
कभी रीझकर तो कभी खीझकर
मुक्का तानते हैं लड़के .
और जब किसी दिन
तिरछी चितवन से
देख लेती है कोई लड़की ,
अचानक कवि हो उठते हैं लड़के ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

दिल में छिपी यादो से संवारू तुझे 
तू दिखे तो आँखों में उतारू तुझे 
तेरे नाम को लबो पर ऐसे सजाया है
सो भी जाऊ तो ख्वाब में पुकारू तुझे ....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

मेरे वजूद को दामन से झाड़ने वाले
जो तेरी आखिरी मंजिल है वोह मिटटी हु मैं 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

होटों  पर  दोस्ती  के  फ़साने  नहीं  आते ,
साहिल  पर  समंदर  के  खजाने  नहीं  आते ,
उड़ने  दो  परिंदों  को  सोख  हवाओं  में ,
क्योंकि  लौट  कर  बिताये  हुए  ज़माने  नहीं  आते ....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## arjun32

आज के दौर में ऐ दोस्त ये मंज़र क्यूँ है 
ज़ख़्म हर सर पे हर इक हाथ में पत्थर क्यूँ है 

जब हक़ीक़त है के हर ज़र्रे में तू रहता है 
फिर ज़मीं पर कहीं मस्जिद कहीं मंदिर क्यूँ है 

अपना अंजाम तो मालूम है सब को फिर भी 
अपनी नज़रों में हर इन्सान सिकंदर क्यूँ है 

ज़िन्दगी जीने के क़ाबिल ही नहीं अब "फ़ाकिर" 
वर्ना हर आँख में अश्कों का समंदर क्यूँ है 
(सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर)

----------


## a_kela

> आज के दौर में ऐ दोस्त ये मंज़र क्यूँ है 
> ज़ख़्म हर सर पे हर इक हाथ में पत्थर क्यूँ है 
> 
> जब हक़ीक़त है के हर ज़र्रे में तू रहता है 
> फिर ज़मीं पर कहीं मस्जिद कहीं मंदिर क्यूँ है 
> 
> अपना अंजाम तो मालूम है सब को फिर भी 
> अपनी नज़रों में हर इन्सान सिकंदर क्यूँ है 
> 
> ...



वाह क्या खूब कही आपने

----------


## a_kela

> आज के दौर में ऐ दोस्त ये मंज़र क्यूँ है 
> ज़ख़्म हर सर पे हर इक हाथ में पत्थर क्यूँ है 
> 
> जब हक़ीक़त है के हर ज़र्रे में तू रहता है 
> फिर ज़मीं पर कहीं मस्जिद कहीं मंदिर क्यूँ है 
> 
> अपना अंजाम तो मालूम है सब को फिर भी 
> अपनी नज़रों में हर इन्सान सिकंदर क्यूँ है 
> 
> ...



वाह क्या खूब कही आपने

----------


## a_kela

हर बाज़ार में
नीलाम हुए हम

खरीदारों के
गुलाम हुए हम

मेरी
किस्मत तो देखो

“यारो”

बोली उसने
न लगाई

जिन के लिये
बदनाम हुए हम !!.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

वक्त कम था बात अधूरी रह गयी, अच्छे लोगो से मुलाकात अधूरी रह गयी..
उसके जाने के बाद हम रोये बहुत, कौन कहता है बरसात अधूरी रह गयी..!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

कैसे खामोश करे ईस दिले खुमार को,
खुद की नजर लग गयीँ खुद के प्यार को'
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

न  जाने  इतनी  मोहबत  कहा  से  आ गयी  है  उस  के  लिए 
के   मेरा  दिल  भी  उस  की  खातिर  मुझसे  रूठ  जाता  है ....
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

मत  सोना  किसी  के  कंधे  पर  सर  रख  कर ,
क्युकी  जब  वो  बिचादते  है  तो  तकिये  पर  भी  नींद  नहीं  आती ..:)
.
.
,
,
.
.
.

----------


## badboy123455

> जब से मैने ना पीने की कसम खाई है,क्या कयामत है उसी दिन से घटा छाई है




*
शानदार...................*

----------


## badboy123455

> जब तक शबाब ना चढेँ जाम बदलते रहते है. तुम ही नही यहाँ तमाम बदलते रहते है, लाख छुपाओ खुद को हमे नजर आओगे.हमे खबर है की तुम्हारे नाम बदलते रहते है॥




*
रेपो.......

इस बात पर.......*

----------


## a_kela

> *
> रेपो.......
> 
> इस बात पर.......*


जिंदगानी के दामन से छांटे है 
मैंने आपकी खिदमत मै पेश किये यह शेर 
यह मेरे दामन मै छुपे चंद कांटे है 

प्रोत्साहन लिए धन्यवाद कृपया निरंतर भ्रमण करते रहे मै आपकी प्रतीक्षा करूँगा

----------


## a_kela

‎"वो मेरे दिल पर रख कर सर सोये थे बेखबर .......
हमने धड़कन ही रोक ली अपने दिल की...कहीं उनकी नींद न टूट जाये ...."
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

सिर्फ इतनी सी बात पे ज़माने ने हमसे दुश्मनी कर ली ..
.

.
.
.
.
के 
.
.
.
.
.
खुदा के नाम पे हमने कुछ ना दिया और उसके नाम पे जान दे दी ...!!
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

तोहफे  में   मत  गुलाब  लेकर  आना ,
कबर  में  मत  चिराग  लेकर  आना ,
बहुत  प्यासा  हूँ  बरसो  से  में ,
आओगे  तो  ROYAL STAG और  डिस्पोसल  ग्लास  लेकर  आना

----------


## a_kela

*सारा शहर उस के "जनाजे" में था शरीक 
"तन्हाइयों" के खौफ से जो शख्स मर गया

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*

----------


## a_kela

जंजीरें  मुश्किलों  की  पिघल  जायेंगी 
बस  आग  इरादों  की  जलने  दीजे 
तारे  ज़मीन  पर  आ  के  हाथ  मिलायेंगे 
ख्यालों  की  उड़ान  को  बस  ज़मीन  दीजे 
चिराग  इन  राहों  के  मंजिल  तक  ले  जायेंगे 
इक  इक  कर  हर  काँटा  जो  अलग  कीजे 
सूरज  भी  दिन  तेरा  इक  दिन  चमकाएगा 
चाँद  का  आज  अँधेरे  में  मज्जा  लीजे .......

----------


## a_kela

*तुम्हारा साथ छोड़ दूँ मैं, सारा ज़माना चाहता है,
बात मेरे मुक़द्दर की है, मुझे आज़माना चाहता है.

कह कर गए थे तुम, तुम्हारा दिल आना चाहता है,
अब तक नहीं आये हो, अब कोई बहाना चाहता है.

रात होती तो मान लेता, दिन है जो आना चाहता है,
याद आ रहा है जो, उसको कैसे भी भुलाना चाहता है.

दिन के उजाले में दिख रहा है, जो छुपाना चाहता है,
कोई है जो हँसने को कहकर खूब रुलाना चाहता है.*

----------


## a_kela

*तुम्हारा साथ छोड़ दूँ मैं, सारा ज़माना चाहता है,
बात मेरे मुक़द्दर की है, मुझे आज़माना चाहता है.

कह कर गए थे तुम, तुम्हारा दिल आना चाहता है,
अब तक नहीं आये हो, अब कोई बहाना चाहता है.

रात होती तो मान लेता, दिन है जो आना चाहता है,
याद आ रहा है जो, उसको कैसे भी भुलाना चाहता है.

दिन के उजाले में दिख रहा है, जो छुपाना चाहता है,
कोई है जो हँसने को कहकर खूब रुलाना चाहता है.*

----------


## a_kela

*
बिखरे थे जो अल्फ़ाज इस कायनात में
समेंटा है उन्हें चंद पन्नों की किताब में
अब दुआ नहीं मांगता बस पूंछता हुं खुदा से
अभी कितनी सांसे और हैं हिसाब में..??*

----------


## a_kela

*मोहबत हर इंसान को आजमाती है, किसीसे रूठ जाती है और किसी पे मुस्कुराती है..
मोहबत खेल ही ऐसा है, किसी को कुछ दे जाती है किसी का सब कुछ ले जाती है..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हम रूठे दिलों को मनाने में रह गए ....
गैरों को अपना दर्द सुनाने में रह गए .....
मंजिल हमारे करीब से गुजर गयी.......
हम औरों को रास्ता दिखने में रह गए.....*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मेरी खामोशियों में भी फसाना ढूंढ लेती है,
बड़ी शातिर है ये दुनिया बहाना ढूंढ लेती है
हकीकत जिद किए बैठी है चकनाचूर करने को, 
मगर हर आंख फिर सपना सुहाना ढूंढ लेती है
न चिडिया की कमाई है न कारोबार है कोई,
वो केवल हौसले से आबोदाना ढूंढ लेती है
समझ पाई न दुनिया मस्लहत shishir की अब तक,
जो सूली पर भी हंसना मुस्कुराना ढूंढ लेती है
उठाती है जो खतरा हर कदम पर डूब जाने का, 
वही कोशिश समन्दर में खजाना ढूंढ लेती है
जुनूं मंजिल का, राहों में बचाता है भटकने से,
मेरी दीवानगी अपना ठिकाना ढूंढ लेती है ,,,*
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ये किताबों के किस्से , ये फसानो की बातें ,
निगाहों की झिलमिल जुदाई की रातें|
मुहब्बत की कसमें , निभाने के वादे ,
ये धोखा वफ़ा का , ये झूठे इरादे |
Ye बातें किताबी ,ये नज्में पुरानी ,
ना इन् की हकीक़त, ना इन की कहानी|
न लिखना इन्हें , ना महफूज़ करना ,
ये जज्बे हैं बस, इनको महसूस करना..*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मत कहना अब कुछ भी बिन सोचे समझे, पहले के जैसा,
खोज के, तलाश के थक जाओगे, न मिलेगा कोई मेरे जैसा.

स्वभाव नहीं है वो जिस पर तुम इतराते हो हरदम कैसा कैसा,
चला जाऊँगा तब याद करोगे, कोई था एकदम खरे सोने जैसा
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*

----------


## badboy123455

> तोहफे  में   मत  गुलाब  लेकर  आना ,
> कबर  में  मत  चिराग  लेकर  आना ,
> बहुत  प्यासा  हूँ  बरसो  से  में ,
> आओगे  तो  ROYAL STAG और  डिस्पोसल  ग्लास  लेकर  आना



*

हा हा हा वाह वाह 
इस शेर के लिए फिर से रेपो स्वीकार करे*

----------


## badboy123455

> ‎"वो मेरे दिल पर रख कर सर सोये थे बेखबर .......
> हमने धड़कन ही रोक ली अपने दिल की...कहीं उनकी नींद न टूट जाये ...."
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



*क्या बात हे लाजवाब लाजवाब*

----------


## a_kela

मासूम मोहब्बत का बस इतना 
फ़साना है

काग़ज़ की हवेली है बारिश का ज़माना है

क्या शर्ते मोहब्बत है क्या शर्ते फ़साना है

आवाज़ भी ज़ख़्मी है गीत भी गाना है

उस पार उतारने की उम्मीद बहुत कम है

कश्ती भी पुरानी है तूफ़ान को भी आना है

समझे या ना समझे वोह अंदाज़े मोहब्बत के,

एक शक्स को आँखों से हाल-ए-दिल सुनना है

मासूम मोहब्बत का बस इतना ही फ़साना है

एक आग का दरिया है और डूब कर जाना
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*सजा बन जाती है गुजरे हुए वक्त की यादे,
.
.
.
.
यारों
.
.
.
.
ना जाने क्यों छोड़ जाने के लिए मेहरबान होते है लोग ..???*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ये प्यारी निगाहे याद रहेगी, मिलकर ना मिलने की अदा याद रहेग..
ये मुमकिन नहीं की मैं तुझे भूला दू, पर ये तेरे भूल जाने की अदा मुझे याद रहेगी..!!*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मेरी  ख़ुशी  के  लम्हात  इतनी  मुख्तासिर  हैं ,

गुज़र  जाते हैं  मेरे  मुस्कराने  से  पहले .!!
*
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*फिर दूर से एक बार सता दो मुझे, मेरी तन्हाई का एहसाश दिला दो मुझे..
तू तो रौशनी है तुझे मेरी ज़रूरत क्या होगी, मै दिया हू किसी देहलीज़ पे जला दो मुझे..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*कोई इशारा, दिलासा न कोई वादा मगर
जब आई शाम तेरा इंतज़ार करने लगे*
.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हम कितने बेवफा हैं की एक दम ,
हम " उनके दिल से " निकल गये |
उनमें कितनी वफा थी की आजतक ,
वो " हमारे दिल से " नहीं गये |*
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*काश समझते वो इस दिल की तड़प को, तो यूँ न हमें रुसवा किया होता..
उनकी बेरुखी भी मंज़ूर थी हमें, बस एक बार हमें समझ तो लिया होता..*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*आँखे कितनी भी थकी हुई हो हमारी.. पर उनमे नींद नहीं होती है ....
हर पल उनके दीदार को बेचैन रहती हैं ....
हम कहते हैं बंद हो जाओ कुछ लम्हों के लिए तो कहती हैं .....
दर्द न हो हमारे बंद होने पर उन्हें क्यूंकि वो इन्ही में समाये रहती हैं .......*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*जिंदगी   में  लोग  दुःख  के  सिवा  दे  भी  क्या  सकते  हे ..........

मरने  के  बाद  दो  गज्ज़  कफ़न  देते  हे  वो  भी  रो  रो  के ......*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वोह मुझको छोड जाना चाहती है,
मगर कोई बहाना चाहती है,
जिसे दिल की तरह इस दिल मै रखा,
वोह ही अब दिल दुखाना चाहती है,
वोह अपनी हंसी गैरो को देकर,
खुद अपना गम भूलना चाहती है,
मै जिसकी याद में दुनिया को भुला,
वो ही मुझको भूलना चाहती है,
उसे क्या हो दर्द का एहसास,
जो मेरा दिल दुखाना चाहती है....!!!*
,
,
,
,
,

----------


## a_kela

*' मोहब्बत नापने का कोई पैमाना नहीं होता ,
कहीं तू बढ़ भी सकता है, कहीं तू मुझ से कम होगा ...*.

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*शिकवा था तुम्हें
मेरी रात-दिन की शिकायत से,
..अब बेजुबान हूँ मैं!
कफ़न हटा के तसल्ली कर लो...!!*
.
.
.,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*उसकी  बेरुखी  पर  भी  फ़िदा  होती  है  जान  अपनी ...... .
खुदा  जाने  वो  प्यार  करते  तो  क्या  होता ......* 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## monieda

> Attachment 227160


बहुत खूब दोस्त |

देखो ये मछलियाँ तडपे हैं, तालाब में रह कर भी यारो 
पानी में जहर घोला किसने, ये किसकी शरारत है यारो 
आँखों की और होंठों की , खामोश बगावत है यारो
मौसम की नज़रों से गुमसुम, ये खूब अदावत है यारो

----------


## a_kela

*जाने किस गम को छुपाने की तमन्ना है उसे...
आज हर बात पे हँसते हुए देखा उसको..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

.

----------


## a_kela

*
कभी  चिराग  कभी  रौशनी  से  हार  गए 
हम  बदनसीब  थे  हर  किसी  से  हार  गए 
अजीब  खेल  का  मैदान  है  ये  दुनिया 
जिसको  जीत  चुके  थे  उसी  से  हांर  गए …?*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हमें अपने प्यार का हिसाब नहीं आता, उनका पलट कर कोई जवाब नहीं आता..
हम तो उनकी याद में सोते भी नहीं, और उनको सो कर भी हमारा ख्वाब नहीं आता...!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अति उत्तम प्रस्तुतीकरण है आपका मित्र! लाजवाब!*

----------


## a_kela

> *अति उत्तम प्रस्तुतीकरण है आपका मित्र! लाजवाब!*


धन्यवाद भारत जी 

कृपया इसी प्रकार से होंसला आफजाई करते रहे मुझे आपके अगले विचार की प्रतीक्षा रहेगी

----------


## a_kela

*जिंदगी जब भी अपना पता देती है, इसमें कितना गम हे बता देती है..
भूल कर भी किसी अपनों को नहीं खोना क्यूकी यही वो बात है जो अक्सर रुला देती है..!!
*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

----------


## a_kela

*तेरे आँखों में समां जाऊ कुछ इस तरह..
आँखों में अश्क समाई है जिस तरह !!

तेरी सांसो में समां जाऊ कुछ इस तरह..
फूलो में खुशबु है जिस तरह !!

दिल में तेरे उतर जाएँ कुछ इस तरह..
रात में चंद निकल आया हो जिस तरह !!

तेरे चेहरे पे अपनी नज़र छोड जाऊ कुछ इस तरह..
हीर-राँझा अपनी कहानी छोड़ गए है जिस तरह !!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*किसी  को  पाने  की  तमन्ना  में  ज़िन्दगी  बिताना  आसन  नहीं ..
किसी  को  दिल  से  भूल  पाना  भी  आसन  नहीं ..
मरना  तो  अकेले  है ..
मगर  किसी  के  बिना  ज़िन्दगी  जीना  भी  आसन  नहीं .*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*आज रूबरू करते है आपको कुछ वादों से,
मिलवाते है आपको अपने इरादों से,
एक दिन रुखसत हो जायेंगे दुनिया से हसकर,
लेकिन रिहाई न देंगे आपको अपनी यादो से ..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हर किसी की ज़िन्दगी का एक ही मकसद ह...

..............

खुद बेशक हो बेवफा पर तलाश वफ़ा की करता है*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*आँस बनकर टूट जाती है तो रूह किस तरह कसमसाती है
पूछो हम बदनसीब शायरो से जिनके कलाम पे जीरो कमेन्ट आती है*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Raman46

दिनमैंतेरेनूरसेरोशनयादे
शामकीलालीसेबुजीबुजीवोयादे

वोसमंदरकीगीलेरेतपैरसंगतेरेचलना
आजसागरकीलहरनेमिटालीवोयादे

बरसातकीबूंदोंमैंहमारायुगुमहोना
वहीबूंदेंआजआंसूबनकरआतीहैयादोंमैं

तेरेसंगरातोंमैंचाँदकोताकतेरहना
बिखरकरअबतोतारेहोगईवोयादे

----------


## a_kela

*उस" से एक बार तो रूठूं मैं उसी की तरह 
और मेरी तरह से "वो" मुझको मनाने आये*

----------


## NaKShtR

> *उस" से एक बार तो रूठूं मैं उसी की तरह 
> और मेरी तरह से "वो" मुझको मनाने आये*


बहुत लाजवाब है

----------


## a_kela

*रोज टांके उधेड़े जाते हैं, रोज जख्मे जिगर को सीता हु,
जाने क्यों लोग पड़ना चाहते हैं, न कुरान हु मैं, न गीता हु.
*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*बरबाद कर दिया हमें परदेस ने मगर

माँ सबसे कह रही है कि बेटा मज़े में है*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वो मेरी चाहत को यूँ आजमाते रहे !
गैरों से मिल के दिल को जलाते रहे !!
मेरी मौत के बाद भी जालिम को न आया रहम !
ला कर फूल मेरे बाजू वाली कब्र पर चढ़ाते रहे !!*
.
.
.
.

.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वक़्त  कम  था  बात  अधूरी  रह  गयी .....
अच्छे  इंसान  से  मुलाक़ात  अधूरी  रह  गयी ....
उनके  जाने  के  बाद  हम  रोये  बहोत .....
कौन  कहता  है  के  बरसात  अधूरी  रह  गयी ..*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मर कर भी उस को देखते रहने के शौक में
आंखे किसी को अपनी अमानत में दे गए ....*
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,

----------


## a_kela

*रिश्ते वफ़ा के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं है, ये दुनिया गम के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं..
तुम्हारे पास मुझे छोड़ के सब कुछ है, कास तुम भी समझते के मेरे पास तुम्हारे सिवा कुछ भी नहीं है..!!*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*उलझी रात को पाने की जिद ना करो 
जो ना हो अपना उसे अपनाने की जिद ना करो !
इस समंदर मे तूफान बहुत आते है
इसके साहिल पर घर बनाने की जिद ना करो !!*
.
.
.
.

.

----------


## a_kela

*मैं चाहता हूँ मैं तेरी हर बात में मिलूँ 
जीवन की खुश्क धुप में बरसात में मिलूं 
कोई खुदा के दर पर मुझे ढूंढता फिरे 
मैं भी किसी को प्यार की सौगात में मिलूँ 
तडपे हज़ारों दिल मगर हासिल न मैं हुआ 
तू चाहता है मैं तुझे खैरात मैं मिलूँ*
.
.
.
..
.

----------


## a_kela

*मुस्लिम   को कुरान  में  इमां  न  मिला .

हिन्दू  को  गीता  में  भगवन  न  मिला .

उस  इन्सान  को  असमान  में  क्या  खुदा  मिलेगा .

जिस  इन्सान  को  इन्सान  में  इन्सान  न  मिला .*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वोह  कह  गए  मेरा  इंतजार  मत  करना ,
मैं  कहू  तोह  भी  मेरा  ऐतबार  मत  करना ,
ये  भी  कहा  की  मुझे  प्यार  नही  तुमसे ,
और 
यह  भी  कह  गए  की  किसी  और  से  प्यार  मत  करना ...*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*लोग कहते है की दुःख बुरा होता है ..
जब आता है तब रुला देता है ..
लेकिन दुःख जब भी आता है...
अपनों की पहचान करा देता है...*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*बिखरे थे जो अल्फ़ाज इस कायनात में
समेंटा है उन्हें चंद पन्नों की किताब में
अब दुआ नहीं मांगता बस पूंछता हुं खुदा से
अभी कितनी सांसे और हैं हिसाब में..........*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Paul Saab

> *बरबाद कर दिया हमें परदेस ने मगर
> 
> माँ सबसे कह रही है कि बेटा मज़े में है*
> .
> .
> .
> .Attachment 230141


वाह A-kela जी सही मायने में  आपने परदेसियों के दर्द को व्यक्त किया है . धन्यवाद बंधू.

----------


## Sharma1989

जहा याद न आए वो तनहाई किस काम की ,
बिगड़े रिसते न बने तो खुदाई किस काम की । 
बेसक अपनी मंजिल तक पहुँच जाते है लोग ,
पर जहा से आपने ही न दिखे वो उचाई किस कम की ।

----------


## vidya thakur

:clap::clap: waah waah :clap::clap:

----------


## vidya thakur

repo sweekar karen

----------


## Teach Guru

लाजवाब सूत्र..............

----------


## a_kela

> वाह A-kela जी सही मायने में  आपने परदेसियों के दर्द को व्यक्त किया है . धन्यवाद बंधू.


धन्यवाद paul जी कृपया और उत्साह वर्धन करते रहे

----------


## a_kela

> लाजवाब सूत्र..............


teach guru के आने से मेरे सूत्र के भाग्य खुल गए 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## a_kela

*साथ रोती थी, हँसा करती थी, एक परी मेरे दिल में बसा करती थी...
किस्मत थी हम जुदा हो गए वरना वो मुझे अपनी तकदीर कहा करती थी..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*खोकर पाने का मज़ा कुछ और है, बंद आंखो से रोने का मजा कुछ और है..
आंसू बने लफ्ज और लफ्ज बने गज़ल और उस गजल में आपके होने का मजा कुछ और है..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Mr Gonsalwez

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## a_kela

*कदम  थक  गए  है ,
दूर  निकलना  छोड़  दिया  है .
पर  ऐसा  नहीं  के  मेने  चलना  छोड़   दिया  है ..
फासले  अक्सर  मोहब्बत  बाधा  देते  है ,
पर  ऐसा  नहीं  के  मेने  करीब  आना  छोड़  दिया  है ..
मेने  चिरागों  से  रोशन  की  है  अक्सर  अपनी  शाम ,
पर  ऐसा  नहीं  के  मेने  जलना  छोड़  दिया  है ..
में  आज  भी  अकेला  हु   दुनिया   की  भीड़  में ,
पर  ऐसा  नहीं  के  मेने  ज़माना  छोड़  दिया  है ...*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मेरी फितरत में नहीं के मैं अपने ग़म करू बयां
जो मै तेरे वजूद का हिस्सा हु तो महसूस कर तकलीफ मेरी* 
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ना खुसी साथ है ना मोहबत पास है,
मेरी जिंदगी के हर पल को तन्हाई रास है,
गीला करे हम तो किस से करे,
वोही हमे नहीं समझे जो सब से खास है...!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*काश  कोई  हम  पर  भी  इतना  प्यार  जताता ,
पीछे  से  आकर  वो   हमारी  आँखों  को  छुपता ...
हम  पूछते  की  कौन  हो  आप ...
वो  हंस  कर  खुद  को  हमारी  जान  बताता . . .*
.
.
.
.
..

----------


## a_kela

*हसरते पूरी करने का मजा कुछ और है
तेरी बाँहों में मरने का मजा कुछ और है.
पीकर तो मदहोश सब होते है अक्सर
तेरी आँखों से पीने का मजा कुछ और है.
मंजिल तो पा लेता यूँ तो अकेला मैं भी
पर तेरे साथ होने का मजा कुछ और है.
हँसते तो सब है महफिलों मै हमदम
पर रोते हुए मुस्कुराने का मजा कुछ और है.
हर आरजू दिल की आज उफान पर है यूँ तो
पर कुछ बातें छुपाने का मजा कुछ और है.
जो लिख कर तू हमेशा भूल जाती है
कभी कभी वो गजल गुन-गुनाने का मजा कुछ और है ....!!
.
.
.
.
.
*

----------


## a_kela

*वोह रुठते रहे हम मनाते रहे ..
उनकी राहों में पलकें बिछाते रहे ..
उन्होंने कभी पलट के भी न देखा ...
हम आंख झपकने से भीं कतराते रहे..... .*
.
.
.

.

.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ऐ मेरी ज़िन्दगी यूँ मुझसे दगा न कर,
उसे भूल कर जिंदा रहूँ ये दुआ न कर,
कोई देखता है उसे तो होती है तकलीफ,
ऐ हवा तू भी उसे छुआ न कर.*
.


.
.
.
.

.

----------


## kavita25

इतनी अच्छी शयरी के साथ पिक्चर गलत लगा रहे हों मित्र

----------


## a_kela

> इतनी अच्छी शयरी के साथ पिक्चर गलत लगा रहे हों मित्र


टिप्पणी के लए धन्यवाद कविता जी मे कोशिश करता हु की कविता से कुछ रोचकता भी आये यदि कोई गलत चित्र प्रेषति हो गया हो तो माफ़  करे 
आशा है आप नियमित रूप से मेरे सूत्र मे अपने विचार रखती रहेंगी

----------


## a_kela

*पाने की खुसी और खोने का है गम,
कैसे कहे सबसे की कैसे है हम,
बस सबको इतना समझा दो,
कल भी अकेले थे और आज भी अकेले है हम..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

.

----------


## a_kela

*"यूँ तनहा जीने की मुझे आदत सी हो गई है 
अनजान राहों पे चलने की आदत सी हो गई है 

वो मेरी मोहब्बत से रहे बेखबर ता क़यामत 
मुझे यह दुआ मांगने की आदत सी हो गई है 

कब तक झूठलाउंगा उन से मैं मोहब्बत अपनी 
हमारी आँखों को सच बोलने की आदत सी हो गई है 

न जाने क्यों शाम ढलते ही यह आँखे भीग जाती है 
मुझे इस चेहरे को अश्कों में छुपाने की आदत सी हो गई है 

आसमान में चमकता हर सितारा यह गवाही देगा मुझे 
तुम्हारी यादों में नींदें गवाने की आदत सी हो गई है 

इस दुनिया में शायद मेरी मोहब्बत को कोई न समझ सके 
लोगों को मुझे नासमझ कहने की आदत सी हो गई है 

महफ़िल में हर शख्स यह गिला करता है मुझसे 
मुझे तनहाइयों में डूब जाने की आदत सी हो गई है"*

.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## monieda

कोई भी वह व्यक्ति नहीं है जिससे मुझको प्यार नहीं 
सब अपने जैसे लगते हैं पर कोई अधिकार नहीं 
धर्म विभेद न छूते मन को जाती पाति स्वीकार नहीं
मानव मानव को जो बांटे वह गुण अंगीकार नहीं 
जो मन में है व बाहर है अभिनय का विस्तार नहीं 
जीत हमारी जीत नहीं है हार तुम्हारी हार नहीं है 
                           -------------------------- माधवी

----------


## a_kela

*हर याद में आपकी याद रहती है,
हमारी आँखों में आपकी तलाश रहती है,

कुछ हमारे लिए भी दुआ करियेगा,
सुना है आपकी दुआ में फरिस्तो की आवाज रहती है..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मुझे  इतना  न  चाहो  के  में  खुद  को  तुम  समझ  बैठूं ....
मुझे  अहसास  रहने दे   दो  मेरी  अपनी  भी  हस्ती  है  ....
.
.
.
.*

----------


## a_kela

*गम इस कदर मिला,
गबरा के पी गए,
खुशी थोडी सी मिली,
मिल के पी गए,
यूं तो न थे हम पीने के आदी,
शराब को तन्हा देखा,
तो तरस खा के पी गए!!!!!!!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*संभल संभल कर पैर रखने का नतीजा है
कि फिर से गिर गया हूँ, आरोपों से घिर गया हूँ.

वो जो कहते थे कि मैं दिखता ही नहीं हूँ,
उन सभी लोगों से अनायास घुल-मिल गया हूँ.

शिकायत तब भी थी, अभी भी है ज़माने को,
शिकायत दूर करते करते अन्दर तक हिल गया हूँ.

लाख समझाया अपने दिल को मैंने हरदम ,
खुद को कुरेदते कुरेदते मैं पूरी तरह छिल गया हूँ.

अब कोई कह दे मुझसे कि बहुत प्यारे हो तुम,
मुझे यकीन है कि एक ताज़े फूल सा खिल गया हूँ*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## chetna9319

wow super.........................

----------


## a_kela

> wow super.........................


अपने विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## kavita25

> *हर याद में आपकी याद रहती है,
> हमारी आँखों में आपकी तलाश रहती है,
> 
> कुछ हमारे लिए भी दुआ करियेगा,
> सुना है आपकी दुआ में फरिस्तो की आवाज रहती है..!!*
> 
> 
> .
> .
> ...



बहुत अछे अकेला जी .................+++++++

----------


## Sharma1989

Sab kuch paker bhi mene khona sikha
 Khuli aankhon se mene sona sikha
 Kitna tadpa tha ye dil Jab
 Hunsker bhi mene rona sikha..

----------


## a_kela

*मिला वो भी नहीं करते मिला हम भी नहीं करते,
वफ़ा वो भी नहीं करते दगा हम भी नहीं करते,

उन्हें रुसवाई का दुःख हमें तन्हाई का डर,
गीला वो भी नहीं करते शिकवा हम भी नहीं करते,

किसी मोड पर मुलाकात हो जाती है अक्सर,
रुका वो भी नहीं करते ठहरा हम भी नहीं करते,

जब भी देखते है उन्हें, सोचते है कुछ कहे उनसे,
सुना वो भी नहीं करते, कहा हम भी नहीं करते,

लेकिन ये भी सच है की उन्हें भी है मोहबत हमसे,
इंकार वो भी नहीं करते, इज़हार हम भी नहीं करते..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*न  तंग  करो , हम  सताए  हुए  है ,

मोहब्बत  का   गम  दिल  पे  उठाये  हुए  हैं ,

खिलौना  समाज  कर  हमसे  न  खेलो ,

हम  भी    उसी  खुदा  के  बनाये  हुए  हैं .
*
.
.
.

----------


## kavita25

> Sab kuch paker bhi mene khona sikha
>  Khuli aankhon se mene sona sikha
>  Kitna tadpa tha ye dil Jab
>  Hunsker bhi mene rona sikha..


अच्छा है मित्र परन्तु हिंदी में लिखे

----------


## kavita25

> *न  तंग  करो , हम  सताए  हुए  है ,
> 
> मोहब्बत  का   गम  दिल  पे  उठाये  हुए  हैं ,
> 
> खिलौना  समाज  कर  हमसे  न  खेलो ,
> 
> हम  भी    उसी  खुदा  के  बनाये  हुए  हैं .
> *
> .
> ...


वाह वाह अकेला जी .........:clap:

----------


## swami ji

*अकेला  जी ,,,फोरम के चाहिते सदस्यों में आप हो भाई ,,,,,आप इसी तरह आगे बढे ऐसी शुभ कामनाये  दोस्त आपको ...*

----------


## a_kela

*जिंदगी है छोटी हर बात में खुश रहो,
कोई नाराज़ है तो उसके अंदाज़ में खुश रहो,

जिसे देख नहीं सकते उसकी आवाज़ में खुश रहो,
और 
जिसे पा नहीं सकते उसकी याद में खुश रहो..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## love birds

acha sutr hai dost आगे बढ़ो

----------


## a_kela

*रिश्ता रखो मुझसे या फिर पूरी तरह से तोड़ लो,
सब तुम पर निर्भर करता है, टूटे हुए को जोड़ लो.

वक़्त की धार रहती नहीं एक-सी, सब जानते हैं,
तुम इतने क़ाबिल हो, उसे भी जैसे चाहो मोड़ लो.

तुम्हें चाहते हैं सब, तो ज़रूर कुछ ख़ास ही हो तुम,
भलों का साथ दो आगे बढ़ ,बुरों से नाता तोड़ लो. 

कभी फुर्सत से हिसाब कर लेना पाने और खोने का,
दुनियादारी में ऐसा न हो कि दीवार से सिर फोड़ लो.

तुम्हें लगता है ग़र कि सबकी रफ़्तार धीमी है यहाँ,
तो फिर मंजिल पे नज़र रखो और अकेले ही दौड़ लो*

----------


## a_kela

*दिलों से खेलने का हुनर हमें नहीं आता,
इसीलिए इश्क की बाज़ी हम हार गए,
मेरी जिंदगी से शायद उन्हें प्यार था,
इसीलिए मुझे जिंदा ही मार गए.........*

----------


## surendra patel

wow...........  super

----------


## a_kela

*हमने अपनी प्यास का रोना छोड़ दिया तबसे 
जबसे हमको प्यासा प्यासा सा लगा समुंदर |*

----------


## a_kela

*तेरी चाहत में हम
ज़माना भूल हाय
किसी और को अपना बनाना भूल गए
तुमसे मोहब्बत है बताया
सारे जहाँ को
बस १ तुझे ही बताना भूल गए.*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*बहुत कुछ है इस दिल की गहराइयों में
तड़प जाता है दिल रात की गहराइयों में
दोस्त तो बहुत हैं
कहने को यहाँ 
पर बड़ा फर्क है साए और परछाइयों में.*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*जमाने भर मे मिलते हैँ आशिक कई,
मगर वतन से खूबसूरत कोई सनम नही होता...
सोने मे भी लिपट मरे शासक कई,
मगर तिरंगे से खूबसूरत कोई कफन नही होता...*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Neelima

जिसे सब ढूंढ़ते फिरते हैं मंदिर और मस्जिद में
हवाओं में उसे हरदम मैं अपने साथ पाता हूं

फसादों से न सुलझे हैं, न सुलझेगें कभी मसले
हटा तू राह के कांटे, मैं लाकर गुल बिछाता हू

----------


## Neelima

पूरा कर सकते ही नहीं वो ख़्वाब किसीको मत दिखला
ख़्वाब टूट जाने का गम यारा बहुत बुरा होता है

जब साथ निभाने की दिल में ना चाहत है न ही हिम्मत
तो बात बात में हाथ पकड़ने से फिर यारा क्या होता है

----------


## a_kela

*अपने सिवा बताओ तुम्हें कुछ मिला है
हज़ार ली हैं तुमने मेरे दिल की तलाशियां*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## swami ji

*अरे गम यहाँ पर दे दिए हे क्या ऊपर वाले ने भाई ,,,,,*

----------


## lotus1782

जानदार और शानदार सूत्र

----------


## a_kela

> जानदार और शानदार सूत्र


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका कृपया आगे भी अपने विचार देते रहे

----------


## a_kela

*बेवफाई का डर था तो प्यार क्यों किया,

तनहाई का डर था तो इकरार क्यों किया,

मुझसे मौत भी पूछेगी आने से पहले,

कि जो नहीं आने वाले थे तूने उनका इंतजार क्यों किया.*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*दोस्ती वो नहीं जो जान देती है
दोस्ती वो नहीं जो "मुस्कान "देतीहै 
असली दोस्ती तो वो होती है जो 
समुन्दर में गिरा "आंसू" पहचान लेती है*
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ये दोस्ती चिराग हैं जलाए रखना !
दोस्ती खुशबू हैं महकाए रखना....!!
हम रहे आपके दिल में हमेशा के लिए !
इतनी जगह दिल में हमारे लिए बनाए रखना !!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*सभ कुछ मिला सकून की दौलत नहीं मिली !
तुझसे मुलाक़ात की मोहलत नहीं मिली....!!
करने को और भी काम थे मगर !
हमको तेरी याद से फुरसत नहीं मिली !!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## happykhus

अच्छी शायरी दोस्त मेरी तरफ से ++++++ रेपो

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है


repo+++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## a_kela

*यूँ कब तक रोक कर रखूंगा खुद को मैं,
मुझे बस यूँ कतरा कतरा बन कर बह जाने की इजाजत दे दो...
भीड़ में तन्हा रहना मुश्किल है बहुत,
कह दो अलविदा और मुझे जाने की इजाज़त दे दो...*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*इस प्यार में बेवफाई का झरोखा नहीं होता... 
हर रिश्ता इतना अनोखा नहीं होता... 
फ़ना कर दो ज़िन्दगी माँ बाप के कदमो पे.....
क्योकि यही वो प्यार हे जिसमे धोखा नहीं होता*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

* बड़ी  अजीब  है  इस  नादाँ  दिल  की  ख्वाहिश  यारों ....
एक  शख्स  इसका  होना  नहीं  चाहता 
और  ये  है  के  उसे  खोना  नहीं  चाहता* 
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*अपने दिल की सुन अफवाहों से काम ना ले,
मुझे याद रख बेशक नाम ना ले,

तेरा वहम है की हम भूल गए तुझे,
मेरी कोई ऐसी साँस नहीं जो तेरा नाम ना ले..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*जिस  को  तुम  चाहो  वो  मोहब्बत 
जो  तुम्हें  चाहे  उस  का  क्या  ?
जिस  के  लिए  तुम  रोये  वो  मोहब्बत 
जो  तुमरे  लिए  रोये  उसका  क्या  ?
जिस  के  लिए  तुम  तडपे  वो  मोहब्बत 
जो  तुम्हारे  लिए  तदपा  उसका  क्या  ?
जिस  को  तुमने  चाहा  वो  तुमको  मिले 
और  जिस  को  तुम  न  मिले  उसका  क्या  ?*
.
.
.
.

..

.
.

----------


## a_kela

*कैसे सुकून पाऊँ तुझे देखने के बाद 
अब क्या ग़ज़ल सुनाऊँ तुझे देखने के बाद 
आवाज़ दे रही है मेरी ज़िन्दगी मुझे 
जाऊँ या न जाऊँ तुझे देखने के बाद 
काबे का एहतराम भी मेरी नज़र हैं 
सर किस तरफ झुकाऊँ तुझे देखने के बाद 
तेरी निगाहें-मस्त ने मख्मूर कर दिया
क्या मैकदे को जाऊँ तुझे देखने के बाद ?*
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

----------


## swami ji

bhaot khub dsot ,,,lage raho yar

----------


## a_kela

*उसकी आँखों में मोहब्बत की चमक आज भी है
हालांकि उसे मेरी मोहब्बत पर शक आज भी है

नाव में बैठ कर धोये थे,हाथ उसने कभी
पूरे तालाब में मेहंदी की महक आज भी है

छू तो नहीं पाया उसे प्यार से कभी
पर मेरे होठों पर उसके होठों की झलक आज भी है

हर बार पूछते हैं,हमारी चाहत का सबब
वैसी ही इश्क की ये परख आज भी है

नहीं रह पते वो भी हमारे बिना
दोनों तरफ इश्क की दहक आज भी है*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*दिन भर खफा थी मुझसे मगर चाँद रात को
मेहँदी से मेरा नाम लिखा उसने अपने हाथ पर …..!!!*
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*पलकों में कैद कुछ सपने है..
कुछ बेगाने तो कुछ अपने है..
न जाने क्या खूबसूरती है आपके रिश्ते में..
आप हमसे दूर रहकर भी कितने अपने है...*
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*ऐ मेरे चाहने वालो,
कभी अपना भी जमाना था,

सारा शहर अपना दीवाना था,
तुम तो करते हो दोस्तों सी दोस्ती....

अपना तो दुस्मनो सी भी याराना था..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*अगर रख सको तो एक निशानी हूँ मैं, 
खो दो तो सिर्फ एक कहानी हूँ मैं , 
रोक पाए न जिसको ये सारी दुनिया, 
वोह एक बूँद आँख का पानी हूँ मैं..... 
सबको प्यार देने की आदत है हमें, ...
अपनी अलग पहचान बनाने की आदत है हमे,
कितना भी गहरा जख्म दे कोई, 
उतना ही ज्यादा मुस्कराने की आदत है हमें... 
इस अजनबी दुनिया में अकेल ख्वाब हूँ मैं, 
सवालो से खफा छोटा सा जवाब हूँ मैं, 
जो समझ न सके मुझे, उनके लिए "कौन" ..
जो समझ गए उनके लिए खुली किताब हूँ मैं,
आँख से देखोगे तो खुश पाओगे, 
दिल से पूछोगे तो दर्द का सैलाब हूँ मैं,,,,, 
"अगर रख सको तो.......*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*लग गयी तो ... "रोजी"
न लगी तो ... "रोज़ा"*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Badtameez

> *अगर रख सको तो एक निशानी हूँ मैं, खो दो तो सिर्फ एक कहानी हूँ मैं , रोक पाए न जिसको ये सारी दुनिया, वोह एक बूँद आँख का पानी हूँ मैं..... सबको प्यार देने की आदत है हमें, ...अपनी अलग पहचान बनाने की आदत है हमे,कितना भी गहरा जख्म दे कोई, उतना ही ज्यादा मुस्कराने की आदत है हमें... इस अजनबी दुनिया में अकेल ख्वाब हूँ मैं, सवालो से खफा छोटा सा जवाब हूँ मैं, जो समझ न सके मुझे, उनके लिए "कौन" ..जो समझ गए उनके लिए खुली किताब हूँ मैं,आँख से देखोगे तो खुश पाओगे, दिल से पूछोगे तो दर्द का सैलाब हूँ मैं,,,,, "अगर रख सको तो.......*.......Attachment 256483


 जुबां से आपकी तारीफ में कुछ न कहूँगा...............मैं चुपचाप बस आपको रेपुटेशन दूँगा..................

----------


## Badtameez

> जुबां से आपकी तारीफ में कुछ न कहूँगा...............मैं चुपचाप बस आपको रेपुटेशन दूँगा..................


 रेपो देना चाह रहा हूँ किन्तु लिख रहा है-this post has not received any reputation.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बहुत अच्छा संग्रह है! धन्यवाद आप सभी का!*

----------


## a_kela

*
जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है ॥
दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है॥
कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥*

----------


## a_kela

*आज आसमान के तारो ने मुझ से पूछ लिया 
क्या तुम्हे अब भी इंतज़ार है उसके लौट आने का...
मैंने मुस्कुराकर कहा.तू लौट आने की बात करते हो...
मुझे तो अब भी यकीं नहीं उसके जाने का......*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*नादाँ है कितनी वो कुछ समझती ही नहीं...
सीने से लगा के पूछती है की धड़कने तेज़ क्यों है....??* 
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Raman46

उस ने रूख़ से हटा के बालों को
रास्ता दे दिया उजालों को
जाते-जाते जो मुड़ के देख लिया
और उलझा दिया खयालों को

----------


## Raman46

उसकी यादें दिल में ही रह गई
थी शायद कोई मजबूरी
जो मेरी काहानी फिर अधूरी रह गई।

----------


## Raman46

उनकी जुदाई याद आ जाती है,
दो चार आँसू बहा लेते हैं,
वो बेवफा नही, तकदीर बेवफा है
ये कहकर दिल को मना लेते हैं….

----------


## Raman46

आपको भूल जाएँ वो नजर कहां से लाए
रह नहीं सकते आपके बिना अब
उफ भी न निकाले वो जहर कहाँ से लाए!

----------


## Raman46

कभी जो याद आती है,
उनकी तस्वीर सीने से लगा लेते हैं,
इंतज़ार कर वो आएँगे जरूर
ये कहकर दिल को मना लेते हैं..

----------


## Badtameez

उन्हीं की चाहत थी 'सौरभ' दिल में,किसी और पर नज़र नहीं था।
जिस गली में ढूँढने निकला उन्हें,उस गली में उनका घर नहीं था।।

----------


## Badtameez

> कभी जो याद आती है,
> उनकी तस्वीर सीने से लगा लेते हैं,
> इंतज़ार कर वो आएँगे जरूर
> ये कहकर दिल को मना लेते हैं..


.
वाह बहुत खूब

----------


## a_kela

*आज खुदा ने फिर पूछा ? ........
तेरा हँसता चेहरा उदास क्यों है!!..
तेरी आँखों में प्यास क्यों है ?..
जिनके पास तेरे लिए वक़्त नहीं है!!!
वही तेरे लिए खास क्यों है*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## Badtameez

> *आज खुदा ने फिर पूछा ? ........
> तेरा हँसता चेहरा उदास क्यों है!!..
> तेरी आँखों में प्यास क्यों है ?..
> जिनके पास तेरे लिए वक़्त नहीं है!!!
> वही तेरे लिए खास क्यों है*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


बहुत ही अच्छा लगा.

----------


## a_kela

*मुझे अब भी मोहब्बत है अपने हाथ की सभी उंगलीयों से,
ना जाने किस उंगली को थाम कर मेरी माँ ने मुझे चलना सिखाया होगा..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मंजिल मिल ही जाएगी भटक कर ही सही
गुमराह तो वो हैं जो घर से निकले ही नहीं...*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*किसी की चाहत में इतने पागल न हो....
हो सकता है वो आपके काबिल न हो...
उसकी मुस्कराहट को मोहब्बत न समझना ...
कही ये मुस्कुराना उसकी आदत न हो.....*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*मुझको चलने दो अकेला अभी 
मेरा रास्ता रोका गया तो काफिला हो जाऊंगा 
सारी दुनिया की नजर मैं है मेरी एहदे वफ़ा 
एक तेरे कहने से क्या मैं बेवफा हो जाऊंगा*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*जो  दिल  के  आइना  में  हो  वोही  है  प्यार  के  काबिल  . . .
वरना  दीवार  के  काबिल  तो  हर  तस्वीर  होती  है  . .*
..
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*खुद के दिल से मिलो तो सजा देते हैं लोग
सच्चे जज्बात भी ठुकरा देते हैं लोग
देख नहीं सकते दो इंसानों का मिलना 
बैठे हुए दो परिंदों को भी उदा देते हैं लोग*
.
.

.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

बचपन का जमाना होता था खुशियों का खजाना होता था 
चाहत चंद को पाने की दिल तितलियों का दीवाना होता था ,
 कुछ खबर न थी सुबह की न शाम का ठिकाना होता था ,
थक हार के स्कूल से आना फिर खेलने जाना होता था,
 दादी की कहानी में परियों का फसाना होता था ,
बारिश में कागज की कस्ती होती थी और मौसम सुहाना होता था ,
हर खेल में शाथी होते थे हर रिश्ता निभाना होता था ,
 गलती पर पापा की वो डाटें ममी का मनाना होता था ,
गम की जुबां न होती थी न जख्मों का फ़साना होता था ,
रोने की वजह न होती थी न हँसने का बहाना होता था ,
अब नहीं रही वो जिंदिगी जो बचपन का जमाना होता था ..........
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*प्यार उससे करो जो आप से प्यार करें . 
खुद से ज्यादा आप पर ऐतबार करें . 
आप बस एक बार कहो की रुको दो पल .
 और वो उन दो पलो के लिए पूरी जिंदगी इंतजार करें ?
*
.
.
.
.

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*वादा किया था फिर भी न आये मज़ार पे
हमने तो जान दी थी इसी एतबार पे*

----------


## King_khan

अकेला जी
माशाअल्लाह बेइंतेहा खूबसूरत सूत्र है आपका !
कुछ शेर पढ़कर मेरा दिल रो दिया है मेरे दोस्त !
इस सूत्र के लिए मेरे पास कहने को इससे ज्यादा कुछ नही क्योँकि मेरे पास अल्फाजोँ की कमी है |

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आता है दाग-ए-हसरते दिल का शुमार याद... 
मुझसे मेरे गुनाहो का हिसाब ऐ खुदा न मांग.*

----------


## King_khan

जब तक मिले न थे तो आरजू न थी
तुमसे मिलकर तेरे तलबगार हो गए |

----------


## Lovely.indian

साकी शराब ला कि तबीयत उदास है
मुतरिब रबाब उठा कि तबीयत उदास है।

शायद तेरे लबों की चटक से हो जी बहाल
ऐ दोस्त मुसकुरा कि तबीयत उदास है।

है हुस्न का फ़ुसूँ भी इलाज-ए-फ़सुर्दगी।
रुख़ से नक़ाब उठा कि तबीयत उदास है।

मैंने कभी ये ज़िद तो नहीं की पर आज शब
ऐ महजबीं न जा कि तबीयत उदास है।

----------


## Lovely.indian

यह गजल मेरी नहीं, मेरे को अछि लगी मैंने पोस्ट कर दी.

----------


## a_kela

> यह गजल मेरी नहीं, मेरे को अछि लगी मैंने पोस्ट कर दी.


बहुत ही अच्छी और मन को बहाने वाली पंक्तिया प्रस्तुत  की आपने

----------


## a_kela

* तेरी  तलब  की  हद्द  ने  ऐसा  जूनून  बख्शा 

हम  खुद  को  भूल  बेठे  तुझे  याद  करते   करते* 
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वैसे  तो  में  ठीक  हूँ  उनके  बिछर  जाने  से , 

बस  दिल    ही  सोचता  है   कहीं  धरकना  न  छोड़ दे   ........!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*उनको अपने हाल का हिसाब का देते "
सवाल सारे गलत थे जवाब क्या देते "

वो तीन लफ़्ज़ों की हिफाज़त ना कर सके "
उनके हाथ में जिंदगी की पूरी किताब का देते"*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*उतरे जो ज़िन्दगी तेरी गहराइयों में हम...
महफ़िल में रह कर भी रहे तन्हाईयों में हम...
दीवानगी नहीं तो और क्या कहें....
इन्सान ढूंढते रहे परछाइयों में हम....*

----------


## a_kela

*मरने के बाद रोए कोई इस कदर किसी की लाश से लिपटकर..
कि लाश खुद उठकर बोले, “ले तू मर जा पहले, मैं फिर कभी मर जाऊंगा:*

----------


## a_kela

*इश्क को जब हम लोग खुदा मानते हैं.

फिर प्यार करने वालों को क्यों बुरा मानते हैं .

जब जमाना ही पत्थर दिल हो गया है .

तो फिर लोग क्यों पत्थर से दुआ मांगते हैं ?*

----------


## a_kela

*ना पूछ मेरे सब्र की इन्तहा कहा तक है,
तू सितम कर ले तेरी हसरत जहां तक है,

वफ़ा की उम्मीद जिन्हें होगी उन्हें होगी,
हमें तो देखना है तू बेवफा कहा तक है ...!!*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

दिल करता तुमको नशीली ग़ज़ल लिखूं.
नाजनीन कहूँ या खिलता कमल लिखूं.
चांदनी कहूँ या ताजमहल लिखूं.
बेवफा कहूँ या वफ़ा का पल लिखूं.
हूर कहूँ या उर्वशी का दल लिखूं.
ये मिज़ाजे इश्क हैं,इश्क के आगोश में हूँ.
इश्क को महक लिखूं या कोई दलदल लिखूं.

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*घरवाली- बाहरवाली*

चेहरे पे सौम्यता आँखों में लाज की लाली हो,ऐसी मेरी घरवाली हो.
चेहरे पे शरारत नैन नशे की प्याली हो,ऐसी वो बाहरवाली हो.

*घरवाली ऐसी हो की*

साड़ी से जो खुश हो जावे,पति सेवा बस ध्यान में लावे.
जींस टॉप से दूर रहे जो,पूज्य हैं आप ये कहे जो.
जितने चाहूँ उतने बच्चे जन दे,हर पल अपना तन मन दे.
सास ससुर को खीर खिलावे,मम्मी के वो पावं दबावे.
फ़ोन से मेरे दूर रहे, पैसों से मजबूर रहे.
भजन कीर्तन का शौक हो, चारदीवारी बस उसकी रौनक हो.
परपुरुष जिसको पाप लगे, उमदराज लोग बाप लगे.
चाय से लेकर भोजन तक सबका उसको ध्यान रहे.
शारीरिक भूख से सात्विक भूख तक सबका उसको सम्मान रहे.
फिगर से लैला ना भी लगे पर मन से वो सावित्री हो.
मजाक की बातें भाये जिसको थोड़ी सी कवियत्री हो.
मेरे लक्ष्य में जिसकी नैया पार लगे.
उसकी आँखों में धुन हो मेरी,बस मेरा वो प्यार लगे.
जिसके वंश में संस्कृति मन में संस्कार हो.
मेरे चरणों की दासी हो बस मेरा अधिकार हो.

बाहर वाली ऐसी हो की*

जींस टॉप को खास कहे वो या उससे भी कपडे कम हों.
रिश्ते की ना बात करे वो, इमोशनल लफड़े कम हों.
फास्ट फ़ूड में मस्त रहे,मेरी बाँहों में पस्त रहे.
दारू सुट्टा जिसको भाये,जब भी बुलावूँ तब आ जाये.
अमीर बाप की बेटी हो,सब मेरे बिल देती हो.
सारी किस्म की फिल्में देखे,मेरे तन को खूब निरेखे.
फिगर हो जिसकी अच्छी खासी,बॉडी को बस दे शाबासी.
बिना शादी के साथ रहे,जो जी चाहे दिल खोल कहे.
फ्यूचर की जिसको चिंता न हो,मेरे नाकामी पे शर्मिंदा न हो.
हर बातो को कुल कहे,गधे को ब्यूटीफुल कहे.
*दिन रात मस्ती दे ऐसी, गांजे की ऐसी की तैसी.

----------


## Badtameez

> *घरवाली- बाहरवाली*
> 
> चेहरे पे सौम्यता आँखों में लाज की लाली हो,ऐसी मेरी घरवाली हो.
> चेहरे पे शरारत नैन नशे की प्याली हो,ऐसी वो बाहरवाली हो.
> 
> *घरवाली ऐसी हो की*
> 
> साड़ी से जो खुश हो जावे,पति सेवा बस ध्यान में लावे.
> जींस टॉप से दूर रहे जो,पूज्य हैं आप ये कहे जो.
> ...


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## a_kela

*दर्द क्या होता है बताएँगे किसी रोज़....
इस दिल की ग़ज़ल सुनायेंगे किसी रोज़....
उड़ने दो इन परिंदों को आजाद फिज़ाओ में ....
हमारे हुए तो लौट आएंगे किसी रोज़......*

----------


## Badtameez

> *दर्द क्या होता है बताएँगे किसी रोज़....
> इस दिल की ग़ज़ल सुनायेंगे किसी रोज़....
> उड़ने दो इन परिंदों को आजाद फिज़ाओ में ....
> हमारे हुए तो लौट आएंगे किसी रोज़......*


काफी अच्छा लगा।

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*कुछ इस अदा से यार ने पूछा मेरा मिजाज,
कहना ही पड़ा शुक्र है परवरदिगार का।*

----------


## a_kela

> काफी अच्छा लगा।


धन्यवाद कृपया इसी प्रकार उत्साह वर्धन करते रहे

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

* 
कुछ जुर्म नहीं इश्क जो दुनिया से छुपाएं,
हमने तुम्हें चाहा है, हजारों में कहेंगे।*

----------


## Badtameez

> * 
> कुछ जुर्म नहीं इश्क जो दुनिया से छुपाएं,
> हमने तुम्हें चाहा है, हजारों में कहेंगे।*


बिल्कुल सही।इश्क कोई जुर्म नहीं।

----------


## a_kela

*कदमो को रुकने का हुनर नहीं आया,
सभी मंजिले निकल गयी पर घर नहीं आया,

कदमो से क्यों सिकवा करे हम,
हमें ही उनसे प्यारा कोई नज़र नहीं आया....!!*

----------


## a_kela

*सोचता  हु  उससे  नींद  भी  आती  होगी 
या  मेरी  तरह  फ़क़त  अश्क  बहती  होगी 
वोह  मेरी  शकल  मेरा  नाम  भुलाने  वाली 
अपनी  तस्वीर  से  क्या  आँख  मिलाती  होगी 
शाम  होते  ही  चोखट  पे  जला  कर  शमा 
अपनी  पलकों  पे  कही  ख्वाब  सुलाती  होगी 
उसने  सिल्वा  भी  लिए  होंगे  सियाह  रंग  लिबास 
अब  मुहर्रम  की  तरह  यिद  मानती  होगी 
होती  होगी  मेरे  बोसे  की  तलब  में  पागल 
जब  भी  जुल्फों  में  कोई  फूल  सजाती  होगी*

----------


## a_kela

*हर वक़्त मेरी खोज में रहती है तेरी याद,
तूने तो मेरे वजूद की तन्हाई भी छीन ली...*

----------


## a_kela

*मेरे वजूद से लिपटी खुशबू तेरे नाम की हैं !
मेरी हर धड़कन तेरे नाम की हैं !!
इतना यकीन करले एय मेरे हम नाशी....!
बिन तेरे मेरी जिंदगी बेनाम सी हैं !*

----------


## a_kela

*हम से पूछो। हम झुल्से हैं सावन की घनघोर घटा में
तुम क्या जानों किस शिद्दत की होती है बरसात कि आँच

दिन में पेड़ों के साए में ठडक मिल जाती है
दिल वालों की रूह को अक्सर झुलसाती है रात कि आँच*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

दुनिया के गम देखकर  शर्मिंदा हू यारो
आज निशा है कल "प्रभात" होगा, इसीलिए जिंदा हू यारो

----------


## happykhus

जिंदगी से यू चले है इन्जाम लेकर
बहुत जी चुके उसका नाम लेकर
अकेले बाते करेगे वो सितारों से 
जब हम चले जायेगे सारा आसमान देकर

----------


## happykhus

बात जुबाँ पर थी बस होठो से कभी कह नहीं पाया,
 तुम से दूर हो कर चार पल भी मै रह नहीं पाया,
 इश्क मे हार के, मरना मुझे कभी गवारा ना था,
 तुम बिन जिंदगी जीने का बोझ मै सह नहीं पाया!!!!!!

----------


## happykhus

कही अंधेरे तो कही शाम होगी ,
मेरी हर खुशी दोस्त के नाम होगी ,
कुछ माग कर तो देखो दोस्त,
होठो पे हँसी ओर हथेली पर जान होगी !!!

----------


## a_kela

*सच कहा है किसी ने,की
वक़्त के साथ हर कोई बदल जाता है 
गलती उसकी नहीं जो बदलता है 
गलती उसकी होती है जो पहले जैसा रह जाता है*

----------


## a_kela

*अजब है ये जहां जब अच्छे इन्सां नहीं मिलते
कुछ लोग हैं यहाँ जो नफरतों से नहीं थकते
नाशाद देना है उसे जब अपनी हर खता का जवाब
फिर भी ये लोग खुदा के खौफ्फ़ से नहीं डरते*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*साफ़ नहीं कहती उसकी रजा ही कुछ और है,
प्यार से लूटती है वो , मजा ही कुछ और है,
फर्क नहीं इस पत्थर को किसी भी मार का 
उसके आँखों के कोड़ो की सजा ही कुछ और है*

----------


## a_kela

*धुप तेज़ हैं साया नहीं !
दर्द ऐसा हैं रोना आया नहीं !!
तेरे सिवा किसी को अपना माना नहीं !
क्योकि किसी को तेरे जैसा रब ने बनाया नहीं !!*

----------


## a_kela

*दर्द उल्फत सहना भी मोहब्बत है,
किसी से दूर रहना भी मोहब्बत है,

दिल की हर बात जुबान से केहना ज़रुरी नहीं,
किसी की याद में चुप रहना भी मोहब्बत है...!!*

----------


## a_kela

*दर्द उल्फत सहना भी मोहब्बत है,
किसी से दूर रहना भी मोहब्बत है,

दिल की हर बात जुबान से केहना ज़रुरी नहीं,
किसी की याद में चुप रहना भी मोहब्बत है...!!*

----------


## a_kela

*प्यार तो जिंदगी को सजाने के लिए है,
पर जिंदगी बस दर्द बढ़ाने के लिए है,

मेरे अंदर की उदासी काश कोई पढ़ पाता,
ये हसता हुआ चेहरा तो सिर्फ दिखने के लिए है..!!*

----------


## a_kela

*ए दोस्त आ जरा सी देर दिसम्बर की धूप में बैठे,
ये फुर्सते हमें शायद न अगले साल मिले..!!
*

----------


## a_kela

*मिले थे जो अपने वो सब बेगाने से लगे,
कह दो इस शहर में अब कोई जल्दी न जगे.

रात बहुत सर्द थी, ख़ामोशी तारी थी हर सू,
सुबह देखा तो सब लोग काम पर भगने लगे.

उनकी यादों को दिल से लगा के रखा है मैंने ,
वो किस हाल में है, किसी से कुछ पता तो लगे.

सुनते थे कि ऎसी यारी कहाँ नसीब है सबको ?
जैसी लगी मुझे, वैसी किसी को नज़र न लगे.

आप हँसता हूँ और फिर आप ही रो पड़ता हूँ,
बीमारी अजीब-सी, हकीम को भी पता न लगे. 
*

----------


## a_kela

*आस्था का जिस्म घायल , रूह तक बेजार है 
क्या करे कोई दुआ जब देवता बीमार है 
खूबसूरत जिस्म हो या सौ टका ईमान हो 
बेचने की ठान लो तो हर तरफ बाज़ार है..
*

----------


## a_kela

*तलाश कर मेरी मोहब्बत को अपने दिल में,
ए मेरे हमसफ़र दर्द हो तो समझ लेना की मोहब्बत अब भी बाकि है..!!
*

----------


## a_kela

*अगर ख़िलाफ़ हैं होने दो जान थोड़ी है
ये सब धुआँ है कोई आसमान थोड़ी है

लगेगी आग तो आएँगे घर कई ज़द में
यहाँ पे सिर्फ़ हमारा मकान थोड़ी है

मैं जानता हूँ के दुश्मन भी कम नहीं लेकिन
हमारी तरहा हथेली पे जान थोड़ी है

हमारे मुँह से जो निकले वही सदाक़त है
हमारे मुँह में तुम्हारी ज़ुबान थोड़ी है

जो आज साहिबे मसनद हैं कल नहीं होंगे
किराएदार हैं ज़ाती मकान थोड़ी है

सभी का ख़ून है शामिल यहाँ की मिट्टी में
किसी के बाप का हिन्दोस्तान थोड़ी है
*

----------


## a_kela

*आँख से दूर न हो दिल से उतर जायेगा
वक़्त का क्या है गुज़रता है गुज़र जायेगा

इतना मानूस न हो ख़िल्वत-ए-ग़म से अपनी
तू कभी ख़ुद को भी देखेगा तो डर जायेगा

तुम सर-ए-राह-ए-वफ़ा देखते रह जाओगे
और वो बाम-ए-रफ़ाक़त से उतर जायेगा

ज़िन्दगी तेरी अता है तो ये जानेवाला
तेरी बख़्शीश तेरी दहलीज़ पे धर जायेगा

डूबते डूबते कश्ती तो ओछाला दे दूँ
मैं नहीं कोई तो साहिल पे उतर जायेगा

ज़ब्त लाज़िम है मगर दुख है क़यामत का “फ़राज़”
ज़ालिम अब के भी न रोयेगा तो मर जायेगा
*

----------


## a_kela

*तेरा पत्थर चूक गया .. यूँ तो.. मेरे सर का निशाना....
ग़म न कर... चोट फिर भी बेहद गहरी.. लगी हैं मुझको...
*

----------


## a_kela

*मैंने खुदा से कहा तुने चाँद क्यों बनाया?
खुदा बोला ताकि जमीं के हर चाँद को पता चले की चाँद में दाग है,
मैंने कहा की मेरे चाँद पर दाग कहा?
खुदा बोला तू खुद अपने चाँद पर दाग है,
मैंने कहा अपने दिल से पूछ ए खुदा,
खुदा बोला :"मेरा दिल तो तेरे चाँद के पास है.
किस कदर गिर गया खुदा मेरे चाँद के वास्ते,
अब कौन कहेगा खुदा बेदाग़ है?
अब कौन कहेगा खुदा बेदाग़ है?...
*

----------


## a_kela

*हम उम्र दराज़ ही सही....कुछ तो दराजों में है,
तुम बच्चे हो...अभी तक पैर जुराबों में है,
ज़रा कदम रखो ज़मीन-ए-हकीकत पर,
और देखो क्या क्या ...हमारे तजुर्बों में है....*

----------


## a_kela

*जो भी आता है सजा देता है!
दोस्त बनकर दगा देता है!
वो तो माँ का ही दिल है वरना!
मुफ्त में कौन दुआ देता है*

----------


## a_kela

*जो हमारा प्यार है!
उन्हें किसी और से प्यार है!
बस हार गए हम यह जानकर!
कि जिससे उन्हें प्यार है, वो हमारा यार है!*

----------


## a_kela

*उसकी चाहत में हम ज़माना भूल गए,
किसी और को अपनाना भूल गए,

उससे मोहब्बत है बताया सरे जहां को,
बस एक उसे ही बताना भूल गए.*

----------


## a_kela

*अपनों की याद से बड़ी कोई दौलत नहीं होती,
साथ रहना ही अपनों की जरुरत नहीं होती,
दुरिया कर देती है यादो को जिंदा,
वरना यादो की कोई कीमत नहीं होती...!!*

----------


## a_kela

*कोई अच्छा लगे तो उससे प्यार मत करना
उसके लिए नींदें बेकरार मत करना,
दो दिन तो आयेगे ख़ुशी से मिलने,
तीसरे दिन कहेगे मेरा इंतज़ार मत करना..........*

----------


## a_kela

*बरसात के बदल आवाज नहीं करते कीमती पलों को युही बर्बाद नहीं करते,
जिंदगी में कुछ लोग ऐसे भी होते है,
अगर उन्हें परेसान ना केरे तो वो याद नहीं करते..!!*

----------


## a_kela

*फर्क बस इतना सा है प्यार और खुदा में,

एक की याद तकलीफ देती है,
और
दूसरे की याद तकलीफ में आती है..!!*

----------


## a_kela

*जिस्म उसका भी मिट्टी का है मुझ जैसा...!!!

फिर मेरा ही दिल उसका तलबगार क्यूँ है...???*

----------


## a_kela

*ना शराब से है ना शबाब से है ,
मुझे मोहब्बत सिर्फ कलम किताब से है ||
तुझे मेरी जिन्दगी के खाते में, कोई गड़बड़ी नहीं मिलेगी ,
मैंने जी जिन्दगी, बड़े हिसाब से है ||
वो जिनकी आँखों को चुभती है हँसी मेरी
वो सब कहतें है , हम बड़े खराब से है
पर मै जो हूँ , वही दिखाता हूँ दुनियां को
मुझे सख्त नफरत, चेहरे पर नकाब से है ||*

----------


## a_kela

*वो प्यारी सी हँसी तेरे चेहरे की
वो काजल से सजी आँखे तेरी
वो दिल कशी ज़ूलफे तेरी
वो खिल खिलता हुआ चेहरा तेरा 
मेरी बाहों मे खुद को छुपा लेना तेरा
मुझे तेरा मोहताज़ बना गया
अब तू ही बता की इसमे मेरी क्या ख़ता है
मैने तो सिर्फ़ तुझसे दोस्ती की थी
दोस्ती को प्यार मे तो तूने ही बदला था
अपनी इन दिलकश अदाओं से ही तूने मेरा दिल लूटा था*

----------


## a_kela

*दूर होकर भी दिल के करीब रहोगे,
मेरी हर खुसी में सरिक रहोगे,

मिल जाये चाहे मुझे सारी कायनात,
लेकिन फिर भी आप सबसे अजीज रहोगे..!!*

----------


## a_kela

*इश्क वाले आंखो से आंखो की बात समझ लेते है,
सपने मे मिल जाये तो मुलाकात समझ लेते है ।
रोता तो आसमान भी है अपनी धरती के लिये,
लोग उसके आंसुओ को बरसात समझ लेते है ।*

----------


## a_kela

*नसीब क्यों मेरा मुझसे खफा हो जाता है,
अपना जिसे भी मनो बेवफा हो जाता है,
क्यू न हो मेरी नजरो को सिकायत रात से,
सपना पूरा होता नहीं और सवेरा हो जाता है...!!*

----------


## a_kela

*वक़्त ने बदल दिया लोगों का रवैया
वरना हम भी "वो लोग" थे
जो दिलों में बसा करते थे..!!!
*

----------


## a_kela

*लम्हों की एक किताब है जिंदगी,
सांसो और ख्यालो का हिसाब है जिंदगी,
कुछ जरूरते पूरी और कुछ अधूरी,
बस इन्ही सवालो का जवाब है जिंदगी...!!*

----------


## radhikamukta

एक शेर मेरी तरफ से भी. लेकिन यह कहना मुश्किल है की यह दिल को छुएगा या गुदगुदाएगा .
निकला मेरा जनाज़ा उनकी गली से ...
निकला मेरा जनाज़ा उनकी गली से ...
वो खिड़की खोल कर बोले .
लो मर गै भोसड़ी के .....
teenmegha@gmail.com

----------


## Sharma1989

> एक शेर मेरी तरफ से भी. लेकिन यह कहना मुश्किल है की यह दिल को छुएगा या गुदगुदाएगा .निकला मेरा जनाज़ा उनकी गली से ...निकला मेरा जनाज़ा उनकी गली से ...वो खिड़की खोल कर बोले .लो मर गै भोसड़ी के .....teenmegha@gmail.com


आपका शेर तो दिल के साथ दिमाग को भी छु गयी ॰central 14:group-dance:

----------


## a_kela

> आपका शेर तो दिल के साथ दिमाग को भी छु गयी ॰central 14:group-dance:


.
.
.
.
.
मेरे दोस्त आपसे निवेदन है की इस प्रकार के गन्दी कविताएं किसी और सूत्र मे डाले यह सूत्र इस प्रकार की कविताओं के लिए नहीं बना है और वैसे भी इसमें व्यस्क सामग्री का निषेध है 
यदि मे गलत हु तो कृपया प्रथम पेज मे पढ़ ले और अच्छे अच्छे विचार रखे आपका स्वागत है आप पुनः कुछ अच्चा लेकर आये और अपनी कविता को लिखे

----------


## a_kela

*सोचते सोचते एक उम्र गुज़र जायेगी ,
है यकीं मुझको मेरी पहचान मिल जायेगी ।..........*

----------


## a_kela

*मिलो दुर तक काली रात और हर तरफ तन्हाई है
कही है मातम तो कही सहनाई है
यूँ तो दोस्त रोज मिला करते है
पर जाने क्यो आज तेरी याद मे आंख भर आयी है*

----------


## a_kela

*हिम्मत नहीं है के दास्ताँ-ए-ज़िन्दगी अपनी सुना सकें
मुख़्तसर सुनो

जिसने भी दिल तोड़ा

जी भर के तोड़ा...*

----------


## a_kela

*अब तो किसी भी बात पे,ऐतबार नहीं होता
होते हैं बस समझौते दिलों के,कोई प्यार नहीं होता


कितना भी समझा लें हम,इस दिल-ए-नादान को
एक क़तरा कभी,कोई सागर नहीं होता


दिल में लिये हसरत किसी की,ये उम्र गुज़र जाती है
के तक़दीर पे किसी की अपनी,इख्तियार नहीं होता


लगते हैं जो पल सुहाने,वो हैं मेरे बस ख्वाबों के
हकीक़त में कभी ख़ुशी का,दीदार नहीं होता


ढल जाते हैं ये अश्क,एक और ग़म की राह लिये
इन होंठों को अब किसी हंसी का,इंतज़ार नहीं होता*

----------


## a_kela

ए दिल तुझे इतनी शिद्दत से चाहता क्यों है,
हर सांस के साथ तेरा ही नाम आता क्यों है

----------


## a_kela

कैसे बयां करें आलम हम दिल की बेबसी का
तुम क्या समझोगे दर्द आँखों की नमी का 
तुम्हें चाहने वाले इतने मिल गए कि 
तुम्हें एहसास ही नहीं हुआ हमारी कमी का

----------


## a_kela

*आंखें  खुली  तो  जग  उठी  हसरतें 
उसको  भी  खो  दिया  जिसे  पाया  था  ख्वाब  मैं*

----------


## a_kela

*मुश्किलों को अपना हमराज बना ले ..
दर्द से भी दोस्ती का रिश्ता निभा ले....
करेगी याद दुनिया तुझे भी...
बस कुछ ऐसी अपनी हैसियत बना लें..*

----------


## a_kela

*अँधेरे चंद लोगों का अगर मक़सद नहीं होते

यहाँ के लोग अपने आप में सरहद नहीं होते


न भूलो, तुमने ये ऊँचाईयाँ भी हमसे छीनी हैं

हमारा क़द नहीं लेते तो आदमक़द नहीं होते


फ़रेबों की कहानी है तुम्हारे मापदण्डों में

वगरना हर जगह बौने कभी अंगद नहीं होते


तुम्हारी यह इमारत रोक पाएगी हमें कब तक

वहाँ भी तो बसेरे हैं जहाँ गुम्बद नहीं होते


चले हैं घर से तो फिर धूप से भी जूझना होगा

सफ़र में हर जगह सुन्दर— घने बरगद नही होते*

----------


## a_kela

*न जाने कौन दुआओं में याद करता है
मैं डूबता हूँ,
समंदर उछाल देता है.*

----------


## a_kela

*लिखना  दिल   का  हिसाब   चुपके  से ,
मुझको देना जवाब   चुपके  से  !

मेरे  ख्वाबों  में  तुम  चली  आना ,
मई  भी  देखूंगा  ख्वाब  चुपके  से !

मै  ज़माने  से  छुप  के  देखूंगा ,
तुम  हटाना  नकाब  चुपके  से  !

दिल  कि  दुनिया  में  जब  भी  आना  हो ,
आईयेगा  जनाब  चुपके  से  !

चाहता  हूँ  के  सारा  घर  महके ,
यूँ  खिले  एक  गुलाब  चुपके  से  !

हर  वरक  पर  है  गुफ्तगू  तुमसे ,
पढना  दिल  कि  किताब  चुपके  से  !!*

----------


## a_kela

*जिन्दगो को तनहा विरानो में रहने दो,
ये वफ़ा की बाते खयालो में रहने दो,
हकीकत में अजमाने से टूट जाते है दिल,
ये इश्क मोहब्बत की बाते किताबो में रहने दो..!!*

----------


## a_kela

*अब  के  साल  एक  अजीब  सी  ख्वाहिश  जगी  है  की ,
कोई  टूट  के  चाहे  और  मैं  बेवफा  निकलूँ ..*

----------


## ratthore

अरमान था तेरे साथ जिंदगी बिताने का ! शिकवा हे खुद के खामोश रह जाने का    दीवानगी इस से बड़ी क्या होगी !आज भी इंतजार हे तेरे आने का

----------


## ratthore

कभी जिनकी अदाव्हो पर मरती थी दुनिया !आज एक नजर को तरश रहे हे    अखरोट खाते थे जो दातो से तोड़कर !आज चावल भी साबुत निगल रहे हे

----------


## a_kela

> कभी जिनकी अदाव्हो पर मरती थी दुनिया !आज एक नजर को तरश रहे हे    अखरोट खाते थे जो दातो से तोड़कर !आज चावल भी साबुत निगल रहे हे


राठौर जी अपने विचार रखने का धन्यवाद कृपया आगे भी सूत्र मे आते रहे

----------


## a_kela

*भूल  जायेंगे  तुम्हे  यह  वादा  है  तुमसे ....
जिस्म  से  सांस  का  ज़रा  रिश्ता  तो  टूट  जाने  दो ....*

----------


## badboy123455

> *भूल  जायेंगे  तुम्हे  यह  वादा  है  तुमसे ....
> जिस्म  से  सांस  का  ज़रा  रिश्ता  तो  टूट  जाने  दो ....*


*वाह क्या बात हे .......
आपका हस्ताक्षर भी शानदार हे मित्र.....+++*

----------


## a_kela

> *वाह क्या बात हे .......
> आपका हस्ताक्षर भी शानदार हे मित्र.....+++*


*हौसला आफजाई के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद bad boy जी कृपया यु ही उत्साह वर्धन करते रहे और सूत्र मई अपने संकलन को भी जगह देवे मै आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत रचनाओं  को ध्यान से पढता हु खासकर शायरी से जुडी हुयी रचनाये जो आप दुसरे सूत्र मै देते है किर्पया इस सूत्र मै भी अपनी रचनाये देवे 
*

----------


## badboy123455

> *हौसला आफजाई के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद bad boy जी कृपया यु ही उत्साह वर्धन करते रहे और सूत्र मई अपने संकलन को भी जगह देवे मै आपके द्वारा प्रस्तुत रचनाओं  को ध्यान से पढता हु खासकर शायरी से जुडी हुयी रचनाये जो आप दुसरे सूत्र मै देते है किर्पया इस सूत्र मै भी अपनी रचनाये देवे 
> *


*अवश्य मित्र .........
मुझे ये सूत्र भी बहुत पसंद हे 
वैसे आजकल आप यहा पिक्स नही लगाते शायरी के साथ वो भी अच्छे होते थे*

----------


## a_kela

> *अवश्य मित्र .........
> मुझे ये सूत्र भी बहुत पसंद हे 
> वैसे आजकल आप यहा पिक्स नही लगाते शायरी के साथ वो भी अच्छे होते थे*



जवाब देने का धन्यवाद 

अब चित्र पुनः लगाना प्रारंभ कर दूंगा

----------


## a_kela

*आदतें मुख्तलिफ़ हैं मेरी दुनियावालों से …!!!
कम दोस्त बनाते हैं,पर लाजवाब बनाते हैं .*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*अँधेरे चंद लोगों का अगर मक़सद नहीं होते

यहाँ के लोग अपने आप में सरहद नहीं होते


न भूलो, तुमने ये ऊँचाईयाँ भी हमसे छीनी हैं

हमारा क़द नहीं लेते तो आदमक़द नहीं होते


फ़रेबों की कहानी है तुम्हारे मापदण्डों में

वगरना हर जगह बौने कभी अंगद नहीं होते


तुम्हारी यह इमारत रोक पाएगी हमें कब तक

वहाँ भी तो बसेरे हैं जहाँ गुम्बद नहीं होते


चले हैं घर से तो फिर धूप से भी जूझना होगा

सफ़र में हर जगह सुन्दर— घने बरगद नही होते*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*चादनी रोंती है रात भर तो अश्क मोती में बदल जाती है
अरे जालीम कभी आ के देख मेरे भी तकिए को
वहां भी मोतियों की बरसात होती है*
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*उसे  कह  दो  अपनी ख़ास हिफाज़त किया करे , 

बेशक  साँसें  उसकी  हैं  मगर  जान  तो  वो  हमारी  है .*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वो  कितना  मेहरबान  था  हज़ारो  गम   दे  गया  ग़ालिब ...

और  हम  कितने  खुदगर्ज़  निकले  कुछ  न  दे  सके  " मुहब्बत   " के  सिवा ...*
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हर जज़बात को जुबान नहीं मिलती !
हर आरजू को दुवा नहीं मिलती.....!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वो हमें फ़क़त मोम की बाती ही समझते हैं ….
रात गहरी हुई तो जला दिया...,
सुबह हुई तो बुझा दिया ....!!*
.
.

.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हम  न  जीत  सके  वो  ऐसी  शर्त  लगाने  लगे ,
प्यारी  सी  आँखों  को  हमारी  आँखों  से  लड़ने  लगे ,
जीत  जातें  पर  पलक  हमने  झपका  ली ,
क्युकी  उनकी  प्यारी  सी  आँखों  से  आंसू  आने  लगे* 
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## badboy123455

> *वो हमें फ़क़त मोम की बाती ही समझते हैं ….
> रात गहरी हुई तो जला दिया...,
> सुबह हुई तो बुझा दिया ....!!*
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .




*वाह मित्र शायरी के साथ साथ चित्र भी लाजवाब हे शानदार*

----------


## abhisheikjohri

पुराने शहरों के मंज़र निकलने लगते हैं
ज़मीं जहाँ भी खुले घर निकलने लगते हैं
मैं खोलता हूँ सदफ़ मोतियों के चक्कर में
मगर यहाँ भी समन्दर निकलने लगते हैं
हसीन लगते हैं जाड़ों में सुबह के मंज़र
सितारे धूप पहनकर निकलने लगते हैं
बुरे दिनों से बचाना मुझे मेरे मौला
क़रीबी दोस्त भी बचकर निकलने लगते हैं
बुलन्दियों का तसव्वुर भी ख़ूब होता है
कभी कभी तो मेरे पर निकलने लगते हैं
अगर ख़्याल भी आए कि तुझको ख़त लिक्खूँ
तो घोंसलों से कबूतर निकलने लगते

----------


## a_kela

*मत करना गुरुर कभी खुद पर “यारों”

खुदा ने जाने कितने “मिट्टी" से बना के "मिट्टी" में मिलाये हैं ”*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*वो मेरे सीने पे सर रखकर सोये थे बेखबर,
.
.
.

हमने दिल की धडकन ही रोक ली,
की कही उनकी नींद न टूट जाये..!!*
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*बेपनाह  मोहब्बत  से  भी  हम 
जिसको  न  जीत  सके ........
किसी  खुश्नासेब  ने  उसे  अपनी 
बेरुखी  से  ही  प्  लिया ...*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*आज  मेरे  प्यार  की  फिकर  कर  गया  कोई ,
आज  फिर  से  उसका  जीकर  कर  गया  कोई , 
यु  तो  पहले  भी  जीना  था  मुश्किल  उसके  बिना ,
आज   इस  मुश्किल  ko  और  मुश्किल  कर  गया  कोई ....*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*इन  बारिशो  से  अदब - ए -मोहब्बत  सीखो  ,

अगर  यह  रूठ  भी  जाएँ  बरसती  बोहत  हैं .!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*~~~ अकेले  तो  हम  पहले  भी  जी  रहे  थे , 
क्यों  तनहा - से  हो  गए  है  तेरे  जाने  के  बाद ….~~~*
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*यादो की शमा जब बुझती दिखाई देगी;
तेरी हर साँस मेरे वजूद की गवाई देगी;
तुम अपने अन्दर का शोर कम करो;
मेरी हर आहट तुम्हे सुनाई देगी!*
.
.
.
.

.

----------


## a_kela

*मेरी  तारीफ  के  लिए  इतना  ही  काफी  है ..
हम  वो  रास्ता  छोड़  देते  है  जो  आम  हो  जाये* 
.
.


.
..
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*किसी की चाहत पर दिल से अमल करना,
दिल टूटे न उनका इतनी फिकर करना,
ये जिंदगी खास है सबके लिए,
पर आप जिनके लिए खास हो उनकी कदर करना..!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*हमने सोचा उनकी याद में तडपना छोड़ देंगे,
उनके लिए यू तरसना छोड़ देंगे,

दिल को कहा तू भूल जा उसे,
दिल बोला ऐसा कहोगे तो धडकना छोड़ देंगे...!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*Kisi” ki yaad ne Zakhamon se bhar diya seena
Hr ek saans par Shak Hai K Aakhari hogi !!!*
.
.
.
.

.
.Attachment 319467

----------


## a_kela

मिला  के  हाथ  एक  रोज़  खुद  ही  दमन  छुड़ा  लिया  उसने  हमसे ..♥
वोही  शख्स  जो  कभी  आगोश   में  सोने  की  जिद  किया  करता  था ....!!
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

कमाल  का  शख्स  था  जिसने  मेरी  जिंदगी  तबाह  कर  दी  ..,
राज़  की  बात  तो  ये  है  की  दिल  उस्ससे  खफा  अब भी  नहीं ..
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

टुटा हुआ दिल किसी के काम नहीं आता,
बिछड़े हुए लोगो का पैगाम नहीं आता,

तुम कभी न बिछडना मेरे दोस्तों,
क्यूकी दिल तोड़ने वालो में तुम्हारा नाम नहीं आता...!!
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

दिल तो करता है ज़िन्दगी को किसी कातिल के हवाले कर दूं 
जुदाई में ये रोज़ रोज़ का मरना मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

लिखना  तो  था  के  खुश  हैं  तेरे  बगैर  भी . .
आंसू  मगर  कलम  से  पहले  ही  गिर  गए . ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## a_kela

*चलो सो जाते हैं अब फिर किसी सच की तलाश में ,,
के सुबहा फिर इस झूठी दुनिया का दीदार करना है …!
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## a_kela

*ये  दिल  ही  तो  जनता  है  मेरी  पाक  मोहब्बत  का  आलम ...

के  मुझे  जीने  के  लिए  साँसों  की  नहीं  तेरी  ज़रूरत  है ..
,
,
,
,
,*

----------


## monieda

किसी बेवफा के खातिर ये जूनून, 'फ़राज़' कबतक 
जो तुम्हे भूल चुका है, उसे तुम भी भूल जाओ
                                       ....... अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## monieda

ज़िन्दगी का दर्द लेकर इन्कलाब आया तो क्या 
एक दोशीजा को ग़ुरबत में शबाब आया तो क्या 

*(इन्कलाब - क्रान्ति | दोशीजा... कुँवारी लड़की | ग़ुरबत - गरीबी | शबाब - जवानी |)*

----------


## a_kela

*मेरे सनम की  पहचान  इतनी  मुश्किल  नहीं  है 

ऐ  दोस्तों 

वो  हसना  भूल  जाती  हैं  मुझे  रोता  देखकर ...!!*

----------


## a_kela

*तनी हिम्मत नहीं के हाल_ए_दिल सुना सकें

उदास हैं जिसके लिये,

...ग़र वो महसूस कर ले तो क्या बात है*

----------


## a_kela

*टूट सा गया है मेरी चाहतों का वज़ूद
कोई अच्छा भी लगे
...तो अब इज़हार नहीं करते*

----------


## a_kela

*यादों में हम रहें ये एहसास रखना;
नज़रों से दूर सही दिल के पास रखना;
ये नहीं कहते कि साथ रहो दूर सही पर याद रखना!*

----------


## a_kela

*ज़िन्दगी  को  तनहा  विरानो  मे  रहेने  दो 
ये  वफ़ा  की  बात  खयालो  मे  रहेने  दो 
हकीकत  मे  आजमाने  से  टूट  जाता  हे  दिल  
ये  मोहब्बत  की  बाते  किताबो  में  रहने  दो ...... :'
.
.
.
.*

----------


## a_kela

*परिंदों को  नहीं  दी  जाती  तालीम  उड़ने  की .
वो  खुद  ही  तय  करते  है  मंजिल  असमानों  की .
रखता  है  जो  हौसला  असमान  को  चुने  का .
उसको  नही  होती  परवाह  गिर  जाने  की .............
.
.
.
.
.
.
*Attachment 347523

----------


## a_kela

*हर वक़्त का हँसना तुझे बर्बाद न कर दे
लम्हों में तन्हाई के
...कभी रो भी लिया कर
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## monieda

सचमुच दिल को  छूती शायरी ही हैं .........शुक्रिया  दोस्त |

----------


## ajau4u

बहुत ही सुंदर और दिल छूने वाली शायरी है ....

----------


## a_kela

*ये  न  पुच  की  शिकायतें  कितनी  हैं ....
तू  ये  बता  तेरा  और  कोई  सितम  बाकी  तो  नहीं 
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## a_kela

*लफ्जो
में हुंकार बिठा
लहजो में खुद्दारी रख

जीने की ख्वाहिश है तो
मरने की तैयारी रख ,

सबके
सुख में शामिल हो ,
दुःख में साझेदारी रख ,
श्री मदभागवत
गीता पढ़
युद्ध निरंतर जारी रख.....
.
.
.
.
*

----------


## a_kela

*यूँ ही बात बात पर रूठना तुम्हारा ...
लगता है जैसे महत्वहीन है प्यार हमारा ।

कुछ कहकर फिर नट जाना तुम्हारा ...
लगता है हृदय मेँ पहले सा स्थान नहीँ है हमारा ।

मैँ तो वैसा ही आज भी हूँ तुम्हारा ...
हाँ , तुम अब नहीँ करते हो इंतिज़ार हमारा ।

दुनिया आज भी पूछती है मुझसे हाल तुम्हारा ...
तब शर्माता है आइना चेहरा देख हमारा ।

मेरी हर साँस मेँ रहता है नाम तुम्हारा ...
न जाने ये कौन सा रिश्ता है हमारा ।
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## a_kela

*जिंदगी ने कई सवालात बदल दिये
वक़्त ने मेरे हालत बदल दिये
इतने बुरे भी तो नहीं थे हम 
न जाने क्यों लोगो ने अपने खयालात बदल दिये

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*

----------


## a_kela

*दिल - अ -गुमराह  को  काश  ये  मालूम  हो  जाता ,

के  मोहब्बत  उस  वक़्त  तक 
दिलचस्प  होती  है  जब  तक  नहीं  होती  है .!!*

----------


## satyendra85

ना जुबान खुल सकी न बदल सका नसीब !  जिन्दगी की छह में मौत आ गयी करीब ! !

----------


## satyendra85

हमको मालूम है चाँद परदे में है , चाँद की चांदनी हमको नजर आ रही है !  बेखबर रहे चुप रहे  इस से क्या , उनकी नजरो से हमतक खबर आ रही है !  इ चाँद  तू अपने पे गुमान न कर , चाँद हमने भी देखा है तुझमे तो दाग है हमने बेदाग़  देखा है

----------


## jaihind20

*उसका  शुक्रिया  कुछ  इस  तरह  से  अदा  करूं , 
वो  करे  बेवफाई  में  सदा  वफ़ा  करूं , 
मेरी  दोस्ती  ने  इतना  सिखाया  है  मुझे ,
खुद  मिट  जाओं  मगर  उस   के  लिए  दुआ  करूं .........*

----------


## simply_deep

*उम्दा शायरी..*

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति...........

----------


## deepa rai

*उम्दा शायरी.............*


> *दिल - अ -गुमराह  को  काश  ये  मालूम  हो  जाता ,
> 
> के  मोहब्बत  उस  वक़्त  तक 
> दिलचस्प  होती  है  जब  तक  नहीं  होती  है .!!*

----------


## deepa rai

kya baat kya baat


> *लफ्जो
> में हुंकार बिठा
> लहजो में खुद्दारी रख
> 
> जीने की ख्वाहिश है तो
> मरने की तैयारी रख ,
> 
> सबके
> सुख में शामिल हो ,
> ...

----------


## deepa rai

क्या बात क्या बात 


> कमाल  का  शख्स  था  जिसने  मेरी  जिंदगी  तबाह  कर  दी  ..,
> राज़  की  बात  तो  ये  है  की  दिल  उस्ससे  खफा  अब भी  नहीं ..
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .Attachment 320708

----------


## deepa rai

क्या बात क्या बात ............................................


> *मिले थे जो अपने वो सब बेगाने से लगे,
> कह दो इस शहर में अब कोई जल्दी न जगे.
> 
> रात बहुत सर्द थी, ख़ामोशी तारी थी हर सू,
> सुबह देखा तो सब लोग काम पर भगने लगे.
> 
> उनकी यादों को दिल से लगा के रखा है मैंने ,
> वो किस हाल में है, किसी से कुछ पता तो लगे.
> 
> ...

----------


## deepa rai

क्या बात क्या बात..................बहुत खूब है ये

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये

----------


## deepa rai

गति देते रहे इस सूत्र को

----------


## deepa rai

और नई नई शायरिया डाले इस में

----------


## ratthore

तमन्ना दिल की हसरत हे ! पूरी हो जाये तो इन्सान खुशकिस्मत हे    ना पूरी हो तो गम न करना !अधुरा रहना ही तमन्न्वो की फितरत हे

----------


## lalitji

kya baat hai maar hi daal hai aaki shayri ne to

----------


## ratthore

हमने भी कभी प्यार किया था ! थोडा नहीं बेशुमार कियाथा   बदल गयी जिंदगी जब उसने कहा !अरे पागल मेने तो मजाक किया था

----------


## ratthore

दिल कितना मजबूर हो गया ! जिसे चाहा वोही दूर हो गया   आपने साये भी अब हुए पराये ! meri चाहत ही मेरा कसूर हो गया

----------


## King mantoo

Bahut hi umda padne ko mil raha hai yahan lajawab bhai

----------


## King mantoo

Na koi manzil hai
na koi thikana hai
rahi ko khabar nahi
kahan use jana hai
Jo ch****a use bhulana hai
Jo karib hai use pana hai
kal tak the Jo dil me uske
aj un sab se wo begana hai

----------


## umabua

समुन्दर वही रहा, साहिल बदल गए 
प्यार करने वालों के दिल ही बदल गए
क़त्ल मेरा ऐसा, हुआ है टुकड़ों में
कभी खंजर बदले तो कभी कातिल बदल गए

----------


## umabua

सोचा  न  था  कि  वह  मुह  मोड़  लेगा  
लेकिन  उसने  मुह  मोड़  ही  लिया 
सोचा  न  था  कि  वह  दिल  तोड़  देगा 
लेकिन  उसने  दिल  तोड़  ही  दिया 
मैंने  सोचा  कि  वह  साथ  निभाएगा 
लेकिन  उसने  रस्ते  में  मुझे  छोड़  ही  दिया

----------


## umabua

ये  देखा  है  हमने  खुद  को  आजमाकर 
धोखा  देते  है  लोग  करीब  आ  कर 
कहती  है  दुनिया  पर  दिल  नहीं  मानता 
छोड़  जाओगे  तुम  भी  इक  दिन  आपना  बनाकर

----------


## umabua

अप्रैल  के महीने का वो शायद आख़िरी दिन था
गुजरे साल में, मैंने मुहब्बत लफ्ज़ लिखा था 
किसी कागज़ के टुकड़े पर, अचानक याद आया है 
गुजिस्ता साल में मुझको किसी से बात कहना है 
उसे  कहना था,'जानेमन, मुझे तुमसे मुहब्बत है'
मगर मैं कह नहीं पायी.................................
वो कागज़ आज तक लिपटा है धूल में लेकिन
उसे  मैं दे नहीं पायी....................................
अप्रैल  फिर के आया है, अप्रैल  फिर के जाएगा 
दुबारा चाह कर भी मैं, मुहब्बत  कर नहीं पायी

----------


## umabua

नज़र जब तुम से मिलती है, मैं खुद को भूल जाती हूँ
बस इक धड़कन धड़कती है, मैं खुद को भूल जाती हूँ 

तुम्हे मिलने से पहले मैं, बहुत सजती संवरती हूँ
मगर जब तुम संवारते हो, मैं खुद को भूल जाती हूँ 

अक्सर मैं किताबों में, तेरा ही नाम  लिखती हूँ 
मगर कुछ तुम जो लिखते हो, मैं खुद को भूल जाती हूँ 

मैं हरदम ये ही कहती हूँ, मैं तुमसे प्यार करती हूँ 
मगर जब तुम ये कहते हो, मैं दुनिया भूल जाती हूँ

----------


## King mantoo

Bahut sundar...
Dilkash panktiya

----------


## ashok-

> बिना लिबास के आए थे इस जहां में,
> .
> 
> बस एक कफन की खातिर इतना सफर करना पड़ा.


a_kela जी 
बहुत ही सुंदर |सोचने पर मजबूर कर  दिया  आपकी इस शेर ने |

----------


## ashok-

> एक कब्रिस्तान के बाहर बोर्ड पे लिखा था .....
> मंजिल तो मेरी यही थी ,
> 
> बस ज़िन्दगी बीत गयी यहाँ तक आते आते ..............


वाह बहुत सुंदर

----------


## umabua

बनकर नदी जब बहा करूंगी,
तब क्या मुझे रोक पाओगे?
अपनी आँखों से कहा करूँगी,
तब क्या मुझे रोक पाओगे?

हर कथा रचोगे एक सीमा तक
बनाओगे पात्र नचाओगे मुझे
मेरी कतार काटकर तुम
एक भीड़ का हिस्सा बनाओगे मुझे

मेरी उड़ान को व्यर्थ बता
हंसोगे मुझपर, टोकोगे मुझे
एक तस्वीर बता, दीवार पर चिपकाओगे मुझे।
पर जब ...
अपने ही जीवन से कुछ पल चुराकर
मैं चुपके से जी लूँ!
तब क्या मुझे रोक पाओगे?
तुम्हे सोता देख,
मैं अपने सपने सी लूँ!
अपनी कविता के कान भरूंगी,
तब क्या मुझे रोक पाओगे?
जितना सको प्रयास कर लो इसे रोकने की,
इसके प्रवाह का अन्दाज़ा तो मुझे भी नहीं अभी!

----------


## a_kela

लोग हर मोड़ पर रुक रुक के संभलते क्यूँ हैं
इतने डरते हैं तो घर से निकलते क्यूँ हैं,

मैं न जुगनू न दिया हूँ न कोई तारा हूँ
रौशनी वाले मेरे नाम से जलते क्यूँ हैं,

नीद से मेरा ताल्लुक नहीं बरसों से
ख्वाब आ आ के मेरे छत पे टहलते क्यूँ हैं,

मोड़ होता है जवानी का संभलने के लिए
और सब लोग यहीं आके फिसलते क्यूँ है......!

----------


## a_kela

वो  मेरा  सब  कुछ  है  बस  मेरा  मुक्कदर  नहीं .
काश  !!!!!!! वो  मेरा  कुछ  न  होता  सिर्फ  मेरा  मुक्कदर  होता

----------


## a_kela

निकाल ही देता हैं उपरवाला कोई ना कोई गुंजाइश
किसी का प्यार कभी आखरी नहीं होता !!

----------


## umabua

> लोग हर मोड़ पर रुक रुक के संभलते क्यूँ हैं
> इतने डरते हैं तो घर से निकलते क्यूँ हैं,
> ;;;;;;;;
> मोड़ होता है जवानी का संभलने के लिए
> और सब लोग यहीं आके फिसलते क्यूँ है......!


बहुत गंभीर बात कही गयी है इन पंक्तियों में. आभार एवं धन्यवाद अकेला जी.

----------


## sudhirraj

कैसे  भुलाएगी  वोह  मेरी  बरसों  की  मोह्हबत  को   दरिया  अगर  सूख  भी  जाए  तो  रेत में  नमी  रहती ही  है ..!!

----------


## a_kela

*Ya rab likh dy meri zindagi mein us shakhs ka sath
Nahi, to aisa kr dy, us ko kabhi kisi cheez ki kami na ho !*

----------


## a_kela

*Khud Sey Bhar Ky Mei'n Ny Teri Chahet Ki HY

Haa'n Pyaar Nahi, Ishq Nahi , Ibadat Ki Hy...♥*

----------


## a_kela

*‎. . . जरा सी हया बचा के रखना याराँ
कि फिसल जाते हैं ताल्लुकात,

तेरी बेबाक नजरों से
जवाँ रहेगी कशिश-ए-मुहब्बत,जरा शरमाया भी कर*

----------


## a_kela

*गऱूर बड़ा है तुझे अपने जिस्म की खास बनावट पर,
भूला दी हर तहज़ीब, पहनावे और शहरी दिखावट पर.

क्यूँ बिगाड़ती ख़ूबसूरती को बाहरी साज-ओ-सामान से,
कुदरती नूर, बेनूर हो जाता,किसी नकली मिलावट पर.

बक्शी खुदा ने ज़ीनत तो सरेआम उसे नीलाम ना कर,
खानदानी सलीके से रोक लगा आबरू की गिरावट पर.

ये हुस्न,ये शबाब हो जाएगा फ़ना गुज़रते वक्त के साथ,
छोड़ जिस्म की बन्दिगी, गौर कर रूह की सजावट पर.*

----------


## a_kela

*युहीं रखते रहे बचपन से दिल साफ़ हम अपना... 
जब बड़े हुए तो पता चला की
कीमत तो चेहरों की होती है दिल की नहीं..*

----------


## a_kela

*वो पानी की बूंद है, जो आँखों से बह जाये....
आँसू तो वो है, जो तड़प के आँखों में ठहर जाये....
वो प्यार ही क्या जो लफ्जों में बयान हो....
प्यार वो है जो आँखों से नजर आये.....*

----------


## a_kela

*यही जुस्तजू है दिल की चाह भी आख़िरी है यही
कि न कोई तमन्ना है,न आरज़ू,न ख्वाहिश है कोई*

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

वाह वाह वाह.......................

----------


## a_kela

*वो बार - बार मुझसे पूछती है ........
आखिर क्या है मोहब्बत ..........?
अब क्या बताऊँ उस से ..........
कि......उसका पूछना .......
और मेरा न बता पाना ......
ही मोहब्बत है ...............*

----------


## a_kela

*नसीब मेरा मुझसे खफा हो जाता है ...
अपना जिसको भी समझो , बेवफा हो जाता है ..
क्यों न हो शिकायत ,मेरी नजरो को रात से ..
सपना पूरा होता नही , और सबेरा हो जाता है ...*

----------


## a_kela

*ऐसा नही कि, गुनाह करने की मुझमे हिम्मत नही .........
ये बात और है कि जमीर अभी मेरा जिन्दा है .....*

----------


## a_kela

*ख्वाब खोदे तो तेरी याद के खंडहर निकले 
खुद में डूबे तो तेरी जात के अन्दर निकले

बे-वजा ना थी ये बे-जान बुतों की चाहत 
दिल जो टूटा तो तेरे प्यार के मंदिर निकले 

हम तो समझे थे कि होंगे ये दो चार आंसू 
रोने बैठे तो समंदर के समन्दर निकले*

----------


## a_kela

*बहुत उदास है कोई तेरे जाने से,
हो सके तो लौट आ किसी बहाने से,
तू लाख खफा सही मगर एक बार तो देख ,
कोई टूट गया है तेरे रूठ जाने से.......*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

मुझे पता है तू अब भी मुझसे प्यार करती है ये हकीकत तेरी आँखौँ से बयां होती है

----------


## komal gupt

> *गऱूर बड़ा है तुझे अपने जिस्म की खास बनावट पर,
> भूला दी हर तहज़ीब, पहनावे और शहरी दिखावट पर.
> 
> क्यूँ बिगाड़ती ख़ूबसूरती को बाहरी साज-ओ-सामान से,
> कुदरती नूर, बेनूर हो जाता,किसी नकली मिलावट पर.
> 
> बक्शी खुदा ने ज़ीनत तो सरेआम उसे नीलाम ना कर,
> खानदानी सलीके से रोक लगा आबरू की गिरावट पर.
> 
> ...




*बहुत सुन्दर पंकितीय हे ......*:salut:*
*

----------


## a_kela

> *बहुत सुन्दर पंकितीय हे ......*:salut:


होसला बढाने के लिए धन्यवाद कृपया ऐसे ही सूत्र मे विचार देकर सूत्र आगे बढ़ाये

----------


## a_kela

*तेरी आँखों की शरारत है बड़ी कातिल

पास आ के लौट जाने की अदा है कातिल

हम तो मर ना जाये कही तेरी इन अदाओं से

तेरे हुस्न को तराशा है रब ने कितना कातिल ……*

----------


## a_kela

*''खाने पे टूट पड़े सब , क्या ख़ास - क्या आम ....

चालीसवा था जिसका,वो भुखमरी से मर गया ...*

----------


## a_kela

*वोह  दौर  से  गुजरी  है  दास्ताने  मोहोब्बत  हमारी ,
लम्हों  ने  खता  की  थी , सदियों  ने  सजा  पायी ....!!*

----------


## a_kela

*पलकों में आंशु और दर्द सोया है, हंसने वालो को क्या पता रोने वाला कितना रोया है..
ये तो बस वही जान सकता है,  जिंदगी में किसी को पाने से पहले खोया है .....!!*

----------


## a_kela

*उम्मीदों की धुप में तपकर,
जिंदगी की बर्फ पिघलती रही...
न जिंदगी खत्म हो रही,
न ही उम्मिदे पूरी हो रही..*

----------


## a_kela

*मिल  ही  जायेगा  हम  को  भी  कोई  टूट  के  चाहने  वाला ,
अब  शहर  का  शहर  तो   बेवफा  नहीं  हो  सकता ..!*

----------


## a_kela

*करने गए थे उनसे दोस्ती का सिलसिला ...
के एक ही निगाह में बस खाक हो गए .....!!!*

----------


## a_kela

*बहुत उदास है कोई तेरे जाने से,
हो सके तो लौट आ किसी बहाने से,
तू लाख खफा सही मगर एक बार तो देख ,
कोई टूट गया है तेरे रूठ जाने से........*

----------


## a_kela

*ऐ मुहब्बत चल आ . . .
तुझे भी दरिया में डाल आऊँ
. . . अब नेकी बहुत हो चुकी मुझसे*

----------


## a_kela

*यूँ ही कभी किसी मोड़ पे वो नमूदार हो
लब पे मेरे एक सवाल नया छोड़ जाएँ*

----------


## a_kela

*ऐ खुदा मुझे फ़क़त इतनी सी उम्र बख्श रख
के वो ताउम्र तरसे
. . . मेरी खबर-ए-मौत को*

----------


## Ranveer

> *युहीं रखते रहे बचपन से दिल साफ़ हम अपना... 
> जब बड़े हुए तो पता चला की
> कीमत तो चेहरों की होती है दिल की नहीं..*


बेहतरीन अ_केला जी ।

----------


## umabua

तुझ से इक राज की सरगोशी भी करना चाहूँ 
फिर वही राज़  निगल जाने को जी चाहता है

----------


## umabua

सुनो  ? ! 

कैसे कहें तुम से कि  
तुम्हारे बिन अधूरे हैं
न कोई प्यास है बाकी
न कोई दर्द उठा है
हाँ !! 
मगर एहसास बाकी है
कि 
तुम्हारे बिन अधूरे हैं
कोई ऐसा लफ्ज़ हो जो 
जुबान से हम अदा करते
तुम्हारे दिल पे जगाता 
दुःख से कांप उठती रूह
तड़प के तुम भी ये कहते
कि 
तुम्हारे बिन अधूरे हैं ????

----------


## a_kela

*खुद को ही आईना दिखलाना कितना मुश्किल है 
 आईने में खुद  को पहचानना और भी मुश्किल है 
*

----------


## a_kela

*तेरी पहचान भी न खो जाए रफ्ता रफ्ता...
 इतने चेहरे न बदल थोड़ी सी शोहरत के लिए....
*

----------


## a_kela

*उस नजर को कभी मत देखो ,
 जो तुम्हें देखने से नजरअंदाज करती है ..
 दुनिया की महफ़िल में सिर्फ उस नजर को देखो ,
 जो आपके एक नजर का इन्तजार करती है ...
*

----------


## a_kela

*किसी प्यारी खुसी से जब आपकी मुलाकात होगी,
 जन्नत से भी नूर की बरसात होगी..

 उन पलों को दिल में समेट लेना,
 सारी उम्र के लिए वही सबसे मीठी याद होगी...!!
*

----------


## a_kela

*यार ने दिल का हाल बताना छोड़ दिया ...
 हम ने भी गहराई में जाना छोड़ दिया ..
 जब उसे ही दुरी का एहसास नही तो ..
 हम ने भी एहसास दिलाना छोड़ दिया ...
*

----------


## a_kela

*मै बदल दूंगी हसरत और तमन्ना!
 तू जिंदगी तो नहीं जो तेरी मुझे जरुरत हो.
*

----------


## a_kela

*जरुरी नही कि इंसान प्यार की मूरत हो ..
 जरुरी नही कि इंसान अच्छा और खुबसुरत हो ..
 पर सबसे सुन्दर वो इन्सान है ,,,,
 जो आपके साथ हो , जब आपको उसकी जरुरत हो ...
*

----------


## raj989786

बहुत खूब ...................अति सुंदर

----------


## sudhirraj

मेरी वफ़ा का तुम्हे यकीं नहीं ,

अब खुदा की गवाही कैसे दिलों ,

रूह तो तुम्हे इक उम्र से पुकारती रही ,

कहो किस तरह और अब तुम्हे बुलाऊ  ,

बहता रहा है लहू तेरे रंग सा रंगीन ,

चीर के दिल कितना ओ पगली तुम्हे दिखाऊ ,

एक शायर हूँ गजलो में सब कह दिया ,

दास्ताँ खुशबु की अब और कैसे सुनाऊ .........

----------


## sudhirraj

बेवजह रूठ जाना अच्छा नहीं लगा
दिल की बातें छुपाना अच्छा नहीं लगा

वो रास्ते में देखा मुझे गौर से
फिर नज़रें उसका हटाना अच्छा नहीं लगा

मनाते रह गए थे उसके रूठ जाने पे
न मानना उसका अच्छा नहीं लगा

तकदीर में मेरी गम कभी न होगा सोंचा था लेकिन
मुशीबत का सामना करना अच्छा नहीं लगा

सनम की एक मुस्कुराहट काफी थी मेरे लिए
उसके आँखों को भिगाना अच्छा नहीं लगा

जियेंगे-मरेंगे साथ ’फरहत’ वादा था हमारे बिच लेकिन
अकेले मेरा कब्र में जाना उन्हें अच्छा नहीं लगा!!!!

----------


## sudhirraj

खबर किसी को नहीं वो किधर को देखते हैं
ये कौन जाने कि दिल या जिगर को देखते हैं

----------


## umabua

उसको कुछ भी गर लगा होता
अपना हाल दूसरा होता

बस ये जिंदगी रही होती
मुमकिन था कि मै तेरा होता

हर इक शक्स खुद का सोचे है
कैसे कौन किसी का होता

कहने को तुम्हारी यादे है
वक्त कब का गुजर गया होता

मय गर देर से मिली होती
इसका आज भी नशा होता

अब ना सोचना मुनासिब है
तुम कहॊ और मै कहॊं होता

*कमी कोई तो आप मे होगी
वर्ना मै भी आप का होता 

*

----------


## aryansaini88

गलतीयों से जुदा, वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं...
दोनो इन्सान हैं.. खुदा वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं...

.........वो मुझे मैं उसे इल्जाम देते हैं मगर....
अपने अन्दर झांकते, वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं...

गलत-फहमियों ने कर दी, दोनो में पैदा दूरीयाँ...
.. वरना फितरत के बुरे वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं...

इस घुमती जिन्दगी में दोनो का सफर जारी रहा..
एक लम्हे को रूकते वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं......

मानते दोनो बहुत एक दूसरे को हैं मगर...
ये हकीकत जानते वो भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं...

----------


## aryansaini88

भरी महफिल में तनहा रहना अच्छा लगता है,
 तेरे बारे में सोचते रहना अच्छा लगता है,
कभी फूल में कभी कलियों में,
 तुझकों ही ढूँढते रहना अच्छा लगता है,
मेरी जिन्दगी की खुशीयाँ तुमहीं से है वाबसता,
 रब से बस तुम्हें ही माँगना अच्छा लगता है,
तुम्हारे बगैर जिन्दगी का कोई तस्वुर नहीं है,
 कुछ इस तरह तुम्हारी तमन्ना करना अच्छा लगता है,
तुम ही को चाहा, तुम ही को चाहते है,
 तुम ही को चाहते रहना अच्छा लगता है,

----------


## aryansaini88

फिर से रूठ गया है......
.......... मुझको मनाने वाला,
जा रहा है छोड के....
....... मेरी जिन्दगी बनाने वाला,
कभी तो उसको मैने भी मनाया था..
वो ख्वाब अब नहीं दिखाता...
......... दुनियाँ बनाने वाला,
ऐ काश की हम भी जानते..
........ कैसे मनाते है किसी को,
रूठ कर जाने ना देते उसे...
........ जो था साथ निभाने वाला,
गम दिया उसको जिसने ....
....... कभी गम का साया ना पडने दिया,
दुख दिया उसको ...
.... जो था मुझे खुशीयाँ दिखाने वाला,
ऐ रब..! तु मुझको मिला दे उस से..
..... जिसने कभी किसी को रूलाया नहीं,
जिसने दिखाया है हर पल खुबसुरत और...
....... था प्यार जताने वाला.

----------


## aryansaini88

कौन कहता है मुझे ठेस का एहसास नहीं,
  जिंदगी एक उदासी है जो तुम पास नहीं,
 मांग कर मैं न पियूं तो यह मेरी खुद्दारी है,
  इसका मतलब यह तो नहीं है कि मुझे प्यास नहीं!

----------


## aryansaini88

वो बन के खुश्बू बसता है मेरी साँसों में,
 वो बन के हर्फ रहता है मेरे अलफाज़ो में,
कैसे कह दूँ तनहाँ बसर होती है मेरी जिन्दगी,
 वो बन के साया चलता है मेरी राहों में,
थक कर जब भी बंद हो जाती है आँखे मेरी,
 वो बन के राहत आता है मेरे ख्वाबो में,
इम्तिहान दर इम्दिहान लेता है मेरा, ये जमाना,
 वो बन के हिम्मत आ जाता है मेरे इरादों में,
उसकी चाहत सितारे सजाती है आसमान में मेरे,
 वो बन के चाँद चमकता है मेरी रातों में .

----------


## sudhirraj

अजीब  शख्स  था  हर  एक   से  प्यार  मांगता  था ,
 जहाँ  ना दर्द  हो  ऐसा  दयार  मांगता  था  ... !

 जो  मांगता  था  वो  देना  मेरी  बिसात  ना  थी ,
 वो  मेरी  रूह  का  मुझ  से  करार  मांगता  था  ... !!

 उसे  तलब  थी  की  कोई  टूट  कर  उसे  चाहा,
 वो  हाथ  जोर  के  उल्फत  का  इज़हार  मांगता  था  ... !!!

 मेरे  खलूस  पे  शायद  था  शक  उसे ,
 वफ़ा  की  रह  में  वो  ऐतबार  मांगता  था  ... !!!!

----------


## sudhirraj

मेरी  कोई  खता   तू   साबित  कर __,
 जो   बुरा  हूँ    तू   बुरा  साबित  कर __,
  तुझे   चाहा   है  कितना   साहिब  तू  क्या   जाने __,
  चल  मैं  बेवफा  हें  सही  तू  अपनी  वफ़ा  साबित  कर __

----------


## sudhirraj

नफरत  तुम  कभी  ना  करना  हमसे ,
 हम   यह  से   नहीं  पाएंगे ,
 एक   बार  कह  देना  हमसे  जरुरत  नहीं   तुम्हारी .
 आपकी  दुनिया  से  हंस  कर  चले  जायेंगे …

----------


## prem guru

> *कौन* कहता है मोहब्बत की जुबाँ होती है,  ये हक़ीक़त तो निगाहों से बयाँ होती है.  - साहिर होशियारपुरी


   apani Simran kee yaad men :  रोएंगी आँखेँ मुसकुराने के बाद आएगी रात दिन ढल जाने के बाद, ए जाने वाले जरा मुड़ के देख... शायद जिँदगी ना रहे तेरे जाने के बाद...Prem

----------


## prem guru

अपनी सिमरन की याद में :  मुस्कुराने का यही अंदाज़ था   जब कलि चटकी तो तुम याद आये   Prem Guru

----------


## prem guru

वो दिल ही क्या जो मिलने की दुआ न करे , तुझे भूल कर जियूं खुदा न करे ,  रहेगी तेरी यारी मेरी ज़िन्दगी भर की , यह बात और है के ज़िन्दगी वफ़ा न करे .

----------


## prem guru

आना मेरे जनाज़े में लेकर उसे ,    मेरी मोहब्बत से एक हसीं बात तो होगी     मेरे जिस्म में जान बेशक न हो     मेरी जान मेरे जिस्म के पास तो होगी ..

----------


## prem guru

इजहार-ए-मोहब्बत जो अब हमने किया बशर,  बात निकली भी न थी कि लब थरथरा उठे,  हया की वो लाली उभर आई उन आँखों में,  जिसे देख ले जो एक बार मुर्दा भी जी उठे

----------


## prem guru

तू मेरे गम में हंसती हुयी आँखों को ना रुला  मैं तो मर मर के भी जी सकता हूँ मेरा क्या है.

----------


## prem guru

दीया तो खामोश है मगर दिल तो जलता है .  चले आओ जहां तक रोशनी नज़र आये.  भरी महफिल में तनहा रहना अच्छा लगता है,  तेरे बारे में सोचते रहना अच्छा लगता है,

----------


## prem guru

Apani Simran ki yaad men :    दिल दिया ये प्यार की हद थी  जान दे दी तेरे ऐतबार की हद थी बाद मरने के भी खुली रही आँखें  ये मेरे इन्तजार की हद थी    Prem Guru

----------


## prem guru

जिन्दगी टूट कर बिखर गयी थी तेरी राहों में फिर मैं भला कैसे चल सकता था तेरा साया के

----------


## sudhirraj

बुहत  खामोश  रह  कर  जो 
  सदाएं  मुझ  को  देता  था 

 बडे   सुन्दर  से  जज्बों  की  
 वफ़ायं   मुझ  को  देता  था 

 कभी  जो  दर्द  की  आतिश  मुझे 
  सुलगने  लगती  थी 

 वो  अपने  सांस  की  
 महकी  हवाएं  मुझ  को  देता  था 

 उसे  मैं  अजनबी  समझा   
 मगर  हर  मोड़  पर  'मोहसिन '

 वो  अपने  नाम  की  सारी 
  दुआएं  मुझ  को  देता  था ..♥

----------


## prem guru

अश्को के मोती हम ने पिरोए तमाम रात,                                                                                                                                                                                                             
एक बेवफा की याद में रोए तमाम रात, 
ऐसी गिरी ज़ेहन पर यादो की बिजलियाँ, 
बैठे रहे ख़यालो में खोए तमाम रात, 
कहने लगे वो सुन के मेरा हाल-ए दिल के बस मेरा, 
इतनी सी बात पे क्या रोए तमाम रात

----------


## prem guru

हादशे बनके यहाँ लोग मिला करते है, 
जख्म देने के ही सामान किया करते है, 
रोज गिर जाती है दीवार तेरे वादों की, 
रोज हम मौत के साये में रहा करते है, 
लाख तू प्यार के पढता रहे मंतर साजिद , 
जिनकी फितरत में हो डसना वो डसा करते है................

----------


## sudhirraj

यहाँ  दो , चार  दिन  जीने   के  अक्सर  ज़िक्र  होता  है 
 यहाँ  हर  चीज़  फानी  है 
 सभी  को  मौत   आनी है 
 यहाँ  इज़हार  क्या  करना 
 यहाँ  पर  प्यार  क्या  करना  ♥

----------


## prem guru

तुम नाहक ही टूटे हुए दिल के ....
शीशों को साथ लिए बैठे हो.
वो तो कब के दूर जा चुके...
फिर क्यूँ उनसे अब कुछ आस लगाये बैठे हो.

----------


## prem guru

हादशे बनके यहाँ लोग मिला करते है, 
जख्म देने के ही सामान किया करते है, 
रोज गिर जाती है दीवार तेरे वादों की, 
रोज हम मौत के साये में रहा करते है, 
लाख तू प्यार के पढता रहे मंतर साजिद , 
जिनकी फितरत में हो डसना वो डसा करते है................

----------


## prem guru

कौन था अपना किस पे इनायत करते, 
हमारी तो हसरत रही के तुम भी मोहब्बत करते,
उसने समझा ही नहीं मुझको किसी काबील,
वरना उस से प्यार नहीं उसकी इबादत करते,
आंखो में अक्सर रुक जाते है आंसू ,
पलको पे अक्सर रुक जाते है आंसू ,
दिल तो करता है बह जाने दु,
मगर आपको हसते देख सूख जाते है आंसू. !!

----------


## prem guru

meri Simran main to tumhen jindgi khatm hone tak bhinahi bhula sakunga :  किसीको अपना बनाने में देर लगती है, 
एक वादा निभाने में देर लगती है,
प्यार तो पलभर में हो जाता है, 
मगर उसे भुलाने में उमर लगती है.

----------


## prem guru

तुम को सोचू तो सब सिलसिले अच्छे लगते है 
मुझे तुम्हारे शाम-ओ-सहर अच्छे लगते है 
बहुत दूर तक जाना मगर लौट आना मुझे 
तुम से तुम्ही तक के फासले अच्छे लगते है !!

----------


## prem guru

किस्मत हम पे इतना एहसान कर जाये, 
ये सरे हसीं खवाब हकीकत बन जाये 
न करेगे दुआ कोई और खुदा से, 
अगर जिन्दगी के सफ़र में आप हमारे हमसफ़र बन जाये !!

----------


## prem guru

कुछ तुम्हारे आँखों की काजल ने कहा 
कुछ तुम्हारे जुल्फों की बादल ने कहा 
जो कह ना सकी तुम्हारे खामोश होंठ 
हवा में लहराती हुई तुम्हारी आँचल ने कहा !!

----------


## prem guru

मुहब्बत की आस ही रहने दो, 
जिंदगी मेरी उदास ही रहने दो, 
सरे समंदर तुझे मुबारक हो, 
मेरे होठो पर अब प्यास ही रहने दो !!

----------


## prem guru

ऐसा नहीं की तुझ से मुहब्बत नहीं हमें 
घूम रोज़ रोज़ सहने की आदत नहीं हमें 
हर बार तेरे सामने सर को जुका लिया और फिर 
भी देख तुझ से शिकायत नहीं हमें 
तू ऐतेबार कर के तुझे चाहते हैं हम 
तेरे सिवा किसी की भी चाहत नहीं हमें !!

----------


## prem guru

यादो की धुंध में आपकी परछाई सी लगती है 
सन्नाटे में गूंजती शेहनाई सी लगती है 
आप साथ हो तो दुनिया जन्नत है 
वरना सीने में सांस भी पराई सी लगती है !!

----------


## prem guru

गुज़रते नहीं दिन तेरी याद के बिना 
गुज़रती नहीं राते तेरी याद बिना 
वक़्त की रफ़्तार जैसे थम गई है 
गुज़रते नहीं "पल" तुमसे मिले बिना !!

----------


## prem guru

करके मुझे दीवाना जा रहे हो क्यों, 
कैसे किया था हमसफ़र बनने का वादा, 
ये जरा लिख देना!अगर तेरी नज़रो में मेरा प्यार एक जुर्म है 
तो तुम अपनी तरफ से मुझे कोई सजा लिख देना !!

----------


## prem guru

मैं अपने रूठे हुए दोस्त को मनाऊ कैसे, 
रूठने वाले तू मेरी खता लिख देना. 
जुदा होके तुझसे हम शायद जी लेंगे, 
मखमली हाथो से बस अपनी एक अदा लिख देना. 
तुम तो कहते थे तेरे बिन न जी सकेंगे, 
अकेले कैसे जी रहे हो ये जरा लिख देना !!

----------


## prem guru

मोहबत में हम नाकाम क्या हुए 
हर हरकत हमारी दीवानगी लगने लगी 
लफ्ज़ जो निकले हाल दिल का बाया करे ज़माने को 
हर वो बात शायरी लगने लगी !!

----------


## prem guru

तेरा प्यार ना पाकर मेने बहुत कुछ खोया 
खुशी के पल चाँद दिल जी भर कर रोया 
प्यार ने बदल डाली मेरी किस्मत फिर भी 
मुझपे प्यार का नशा चाय आज भी महसूस 
किया है मैने जब भी ठोकर खायी और संभालना 
चाह सनम का नाम खुदा से पहले आया !!

----------


## prem guru

दिल के कोने से एक आवाज़ आती है, 
हमें हर पल आप की याद आती है. 
दिल पूछता है बार बार हमसे, 
जिन्हें हम याद करते है इतना क्या 
उसे भी कभी हमारी याद आती है !!

----------


## prem guru

अजनबी बन के कोई आया था, 
ऐसा लगा जैसे वो मेरा साया था, 
लोग करते है रौशनी घर में 
उसने तो ''दिल'' में दिया जलाया था

----------


## prem guru

खोते हैं अगर जान तो खो लेने दे 
ऐसे में जो हो जाये हो लेने दे 
एक उम्र पड़ी है सब्र भी कर लेंगे 
इस वक़्त तो जी भर के रो लेने दे

----------


## prem guru

मंज़ूर नहीं मेरी मुहब्बत तो क्या हुआ
ऐ दोस्त दुश्मनी निभाने के लिए आ
माना तेरे करम के काबिल नहीं रहे
मेरे दिल पर जुल्म ढाने के लिए आ

----------


## prem guru

मंज़ूर नहीं मेरी मुहब्बत तो क्या हुआ
ऐ दोस्त दुश्मनी निभाने के लिए आ
माना तेरे करम के काबिल नहीं रहे

मेरे दिल पर जुल्म ढाने के लिए आ

----------


## prem guru

अल्लाह रे अपने शौक की तूफ़ान पसंदियाँ
साहिल पा के रूठ गए ना खुदा से हम- शकील

----------


## sudhirraj

कभी  मैं  देखूं   ,कभी  मैं  सोचूं 
 यह  दुनिया  क्या  कुछ  भी  नहीं  है  

 तू   जो  नहीं  है ...कुछ  भी  नहीं  है 
 तेरे  बिना  माँ ...कुछ  भी  नहीं  है

----------


## prem guru

बाद फ़ना के परवानो की मैयत भी नहीं उठती
इल्जाम-ए-मुहब्बत का यही सिला होता है

सिला = परिणाम

----------


## prem guru

शाम होते ही चरागों को बुझा देता हूँ
दिल काफी है तेरी याद में जलने के लिए

----------


## prem guru

पलकों से गिर ना जाएँ ये मोती संभाल लो
दुनिया के पास देखनेवाली नज़र नहीं है – रसीद सिमी

----------


## prem guru

क्या पूछते हो शोख निगाहों का माज़रा
दो तीर जिगर में उतर गए- दिल शाहजहांपुरी

----------


## prem guru

नासेह को बुलाओ मेरा ईमान संभाले
फिर देख लिया उसने शरारत की नज़र से- हफीज जालंधरी

----------


## prem guru

आश्मां सिमट जाएगा तुम्हारे आगोश में
चाहत की बाहें फैला कर तो देखो

कौन कहता है आश्मां में छेद नहीं होता
एक पत्थर तो तबियत से उछालो यारो

----------


## prem guru

या रब निगाहें नाज़ पर लाइसेंस क्यों नहीं
यह भी तो कत्ल करती हैं शमशीरों की तरह- अकबर

----------


## prem guru

ऐ मेरे चाँद ! मेरे खिलवत के आफताब
तेरी ही राह शाम ओ सहर देखता हूँ मैं- सीमाब अकबराबादी

----------


## prem guru

वो बात उनकी निगाहें बता देती हैं
जिसे वो अपनी जुबान से अदा नहीं करते- शकील

----------


## prem guru

तहरीर में सिमटते हैं कहाँ दिलों के दर्द , बहला रहा हूँ खुद को ज़रा काग़ज़ों के साथ कौन आएगा अब ए दिल तुझ को तसल्ली देने, तेरी उदास तबियत की खबर किस को है …  Meri Simran I miss you

----------


## prem guru

हमउसकेसाथचलदिएपरयेनहींजानतेथे,
कीरास्तेमेंहीछोड़करउन्हेजानेकिआदतहै,,

----------


## sudhirraj

"कभी-कभी बहुत याद आते हैं वो
 अपनों का एहसास दिलाते हैं वो
 जान भी करते हैं कुर्बान उसपे
 बिच राहों में छोड़ जाते हैं जो".

----------


## sudhirraj

बुलंदियाँ मेरे राहों में होगी
 ज़ज़बात इन निगाहों में होगी
 गर खुदा का साथ रहे हमेशा
 तो मंजिल हमारे इरादों में होगी.

----------


## prem guru

सूनी राहों में जलने वाले हैं हम तेरे शहर के उजाले है
काश ! एक रोज़ झूठ ही कह दे मेरी आँखें तेरे हवाले है

----------


## prem guru

गर बुझ गया चिराग मुहब्बत का तो क्या हुआ
दिल जला जला कर रोशनी किया करेंगे हम

----------


## prem guru

अपने आँचल पे सितारों से मेरा नाम ना लिख
मैं तेरा खाब हूँ पलकों में छिपा लो मुझको

----------


## prem guru

शर्म ओ हया तगाफुल हर अदा है दिल फरेब
हंसा कर लूट लेते हैं रुलाकर लूट लेते हैं.

----------


## prem guru

मुस्कराहट को मुहब्बत का इशारा ना समझ
मिल लिए होंगे वो यूंही अपना ना समझ- साहिर लुधियानवी

----------


## prem guru

एक दिन हुश्न ने मेहरबान हो के पुछा
कि क्या चाहता हूँ मैं
मेरे अश्क थम गए, जुबान लड़खड़ाई बस जुबान से निकला
मेरे महबूब महरबान होने वाले पूछा नहीं करते

----------


## prem guru

इसी आलम में जाहिद की इबादत टूट जाती है
नशीली आँखें जब उठती हैं तौबा टूट जाती है

----------


## prem guru

ऐ शमा ! क्यों रोती है मेरे हाल पर बता
जल जाना मेरा काम है परवाना ही तो हूँ

----------


## prem guru

कमसिनी का हुश्न था ओ और ये जवानी की बहार
था यही तिल पहले भी रुख पर मगर कातिल ना था- माजिद

----------


## prem guru

कोई लज्जत नहीं फिर भी दुनिया जान देती है
खुदा बंद मुहब्बत में मज़ा होता तो क्या होता
जब इतनी बेवफाई पर उसे दिल प्यार करता है
या रब ! वो सितमगर बा वफ़ा होता तो क्या होता- आगा हश्र कश्मीरी

----------


## prem guru

बहाने बनाना कोई उनसे सीखे बनाकर मिटाना कोई उनसे सीखे
सबब रूठने का भी होता है लेकिन युही रूठ जाना कोई उनसे सीखे
 - जेबा परवेज हदाराबादी

----------


## prem guru

उल्फत देती है दुनिया गमें दिल को
मगर दिल रोता नहीं मैं क्या करू ?

----------


## prem guru

बहते अश्को की ज़ुबान नही होती,
लफ़्ज़ों मे मोहब्बत बयां नही होती,
मिले जो प्यार तो कदर करना,
किस्मत हर कीसी पर मेहरबां नही होती.

----------


## prem guru

अपने दिल को पत्थर का बना कर रखना ,
हर चोट के निशान को सजा कर रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

उड़ना हवा में खुल कर लेकिन ,
अपने कदमों को ज़मी से मिला कर रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

छाव में माना सुकून मिलता है बहुत ,
फिर भी धूप में खुद को जला कर रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

उम्रभर साथ तो रिश्ते नहीं रहते हैं ,
यादों में हर किसी को जिन्दा रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

वक्त के साथ चलते-चलते , खो ना जाना ,
खुद को दुनिया से छिपा कर रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

रातभर जाग कर रोना चाहो जो कभी ,
अपने चेहरे को दोस्तों से छिपा कर रखना ।

----------


## prem guru

तुफानो को कब तक रोक सकोगे तुम ,
कश्ती और मांझी का याद पता रखना ।

हर कहीं जिन्दगी एक सी ही होती हैं ,
अपने ज़ख्मों को अपनो को बता कर रखना ।

मन्दिरो में ही मिलते हो भगवान जरुरी नहीं ,
हर किसी से रिश्ता बना कर रखना

----------


## prem guru

हलीमा होश वालों को खबर क्या
इश्क कीजे फिर समझिये बेखुदी क्या चीज है

----------


## prem guru

आज फिर तुम्हारी यादों के चिराग जलाए बैठे हैं
तुम्हारे आने की आस में दिल का हर कोना सजाये बैठे हैं

----------


## prem guru

काश एक पल के लिए तुम्हारा दीदार हो जाता
तुम्हारी मोहब्बत के नूर से मेरे चाहत का जहां रोशन हो जाता

----------


## prem guru

क्या यही है शर्म तेरे भोलेपन के मैं निसार
मुंह पे हाथ दोनों हाथ रख लेने से पर्दा हो गया ?

----------


## prem guru

कौन जाने कब किस पल जिन्दगी ठहर जाए
कोई भी रुस्तम ए आज़म देर तक नहीं रहता

----------


## prem guru

इस सादगी पर कौन ना मर जाए ए खुदा
लड़ते हैं और हाथ में तलवार भी नहीं
                     -ग़ालिब

----------


## prem guru

दिया तो खामोश है मगर दिल तो जलता है
चले आओ जहां तक रोशनी नज़र आये
तेरे हमनाम को जब कोई पुकारे है क्काहीन
जी धड़क जाता है मेरा कि कहीं तू ही ना हो

----------


## prem guru

हम बेवफा हैं इल्जाम के नाम से डर जाते हैं
हम चिरागों की तरह हर शाम से जल जाते हैं
जब भी आता है मेरा नाम तेरे नाम के साथ
जाने क्यों लोग मेरे नाम से जल जाते हैं

----------


## prem guru

उनसें नज़रें मिला कर तो देखो
यह जहां कितना खूबसूरत है - बाकी सदिकी

----------


## prem guru

वो जुल्फ का बिखर जाना उन हसीं गालों पे
हाय अल्लाह ! किसी दिन किसी की जान ले लेगा

----------


## prem guru

मेरे महबूब तेरे दम पे है दुनिया में बहारें
वर्ना इस गम से भरी दुनिया में रखा क्या है.

----------


## prem guru

कतरे हैं मेरे दिल के दिलदार तेरे आंसू
बहाने नहीं दूंगा दिलदार तेरे आंसू

----------


## prem guru

फिर ना कीजे मेरी गुस्ताक निगाहों का गिला
देखिये फिर आपने प्यार से देखा मुझ को.

----------


## prem guru

उजाले अपनी यादों के हमारे संग रहने दो
ना जाने कौन सी गली में जिंदगी की शाम हो जाए. 
                         -सफी

----------


## prem guru

गर बुझ गया चिराग मोहब्बत का तो क्या हुआ
अब दिल जला जला कर उजाला किया करेंगे हम.

----------


## prem guru

ईलाही कैसी कैसी सूरतें तुमने बनाई हैं
कि हर सूरत कलेजे से लगा लेने के काबिल है
                      -अकबर अल्लाह्बादी

----------


## prem guru

नसीम उनको मुझसे शिकायत नहीं है
मागे रूठ जाने को जी चाहता है
                -नसीम फातमा लखनवी

----------


## prem guru

देखते ही किसी काफिर को बिगड़ जाती है
मैं जो चाहूँ भी तो रहती नहीं नीयत अच्छी
                    -रियाज़ खैराबादी

----------


## prem guru

वक़्त की कलम से लिखो कहानी ख़्वाबों की
खयालात की इस दुनिया को हकीक़त नहीं कहते

----------


## prem guru

meri Simran :







तुझको पा लेने में ये बेताब कैफियत कहाँ
जिन्दगी वो है जो तेरी जुस्तजू में कट जाए –अफसर मराठी

----------


## prem guru

ना जाने क्यों अभी एक आंसू आँख से झलका
दिल को शायद तुम्हारी याद आई
चाहत है इतनी तुम से मिलने की,
हसंते हुए भी आँख भर आई....

----------


## prem guru

दिल से खेलना हमे आता नहीं
इसलिये इश्क की बाजी हम हार गए
शायद मेरी जिन्दगी से बहुत प्यार था उन्हें
इसलिये मुझे जिंदा ही मार गए

----------


## prem guru

मना लूँगा आपको रुठकर तो देखो,
जोड़ लूँगा आपको टूटकर तो देखो।
नादाँ हूँ पर इतना भी नहीं ,
थाम लूँगा आपको छूट कर तो देखो।

लोग मोहब्बत को खुदा का नाम देते है,
कोई करता है तो इल्जाम देते है।
कहते है पत्थर दिल रोया नही करते,
और पत्थर के रोने को झरने का नाम देते है।

----------


## prem guru

खामोशिया तेरी मुझसे बातें करती है,
मेरी हर आह हर दर्द समझती है,
पता है मजबूर है तू भी और मैं भी ,
फिर भी आँखें तेरे दीदार को तरसती है,

Mei Simran sada khush raho......................

----------


## a_kela

*दोस्ती होती नहीं, भूल जाने के लिए,
बेशक दोस्त मिलते नहीं, बिखर जाने के लिए,
लेकिन दोस्ती करके खुश रहोगे इतना,
की वक़्त ही नहीं मिलेगा, आंसू बहाने के लिए!*

----------


## kunalsaini

आँखों में ही देखा दिल में उतरकर नहीं देखा ,
कश्ती के मुशाफिर ने समंदर नहीं देखा ,
और पत्थर ही समझते रहे मेरे चाहने वाले ,
मै मोम था उसने कभी छूकर नहीं देखा....

----------


## kunalsaini

राह तकते है हम उनके इंतज़ार में!
साँसे भरते हैं उनके एक दीदार में!
रात न कटती है न होता है सवेरा!
जबसे दिल के हर कोने में हुआ है आपका बसेरा!

----------


## kunalsaini

लोग कहते है की इतनी दोस्ती मत करो की दोस्त दिल पर सवार हो जाए.

हम कहते हैं दोस्ती इतनी करो की दुश्मन को भी तुमसे प्यार हो जाए....

----------


## kunalsaini

शाम के बाद मिलती है रात,

हर बात में समाई हुई है तेरी याद.

बहुत तनहा होती ये जिंदगी,

अगर नहीं मिलता जो आपका साथ.

----------


## kunalsaini

तलाश कर मेरी कमी को अपने दिल में ऐ दोस्त ...

दर्द हो तो समझ लेना की माहोब्त अभी बाकी है

----------


## kunalsaini

चुपके से आकर इस दिल में उतर जाते हो
सांसों में मेरी खुशबु बन के बिखर जाते हो
कुछ यूँ चला है तेरे 'इश्क' का जादू
सोते जागते तुम ही तुम नज़र आते हो .

----------


## kunalsaini

अपने दिल को पत्थर का बना कर रखना ,

हर चोट के निशान को सजा कर रखना ।

उड़ना हवा में खुल कर लेकिन ,

अपने कदमों को ज़मी से मिला कर रखना ।

----------


## kunalsaini

शाम के बाद मिलती है रात,

हर बात में समाई हुई है तेरी याद.

बहुत तनहा होती ये जिंदगी,

अगर नहीं मिलता जो आपका साथ.

----------


## kunalsaini

माना वफ़ा नहीं हो सकी हमसे, या हममें वो बात नहीं निराली थी |
 पर एक गुजारिश है तुझसे, मेरे अश्कों का मतलब समझा दे मुझको ||

----------


## kunalsaini

"कोई टोपी तो कोई अपनी पगड़ी बेच देता है
 मिले गर भाव अच्छा जज भी कुर्सी बेच देता है
 तवाइफ फिर भी अच्छी है के वो सीमित है कोठे तक
 ...
 पुलिस वाला तो चौराहे पे वर्दी बेच देता है
 जला दी जाती है ससुराल मेँ अक्सर वही बेटी
 के जिस बेटी की ख़ातिर बाप किडनी बेच देता है
 कोई मासूम लड़की प्यार मेँ कुर्बान है जिस पर
 बनाकर वीडियो उसकी वो प्रेमी बेच देता है
 ये कलयुग है कोई भी चीज़ नामुमकिन नहीँ इसमेँ
 कली,फल,पेड़,पौधे, फूल माली बेच देता है
 उसे इंसान क्या हैवान कहने मेँ भी शर्म आए
 जो पैसोँ के लिए अपनी ही बेटी बेच देता है
 जुए मेँ बिक गया हूँ मैँ तो हैरत क्योँ है लोगोँ को
 युधिष्ठर तो जुए अपनी पत्नी बेच देता है"

----------


## kunalsaini

अगर जी करे आज, तो झूम लो इन बूंदों के संग;
 क्या पता कल फिर, सूरज ये मौका दे या ना दे...

----------


## kunalsaini

कुछ हसीन ख्वाब ,क्यूँ  पूरे नहीं होते ?
 कुछ दिले ख्वाशियें  क्यूँ अधुरी रह जाती हैं?
 ऐ  मेरे  बिखरे अरमानो !!
 क्यूँ तुम्हे संजोने में मेरी ज़िन्दगी बसर जाती है?..

----------


## kunalsaini

मत पूछो उसके मोहम्ब्बत करने का अंदाज़ कैसा था .........
 उसने इस शिद्दत से सीने से लगाया कि.....
 मौत भी न हुई और जन्नत भी मिल गयी......

----------


## kunalsaini

सज सके सपना किसी का ,

 कुछ दिन और इसलिए चाहता हूँ,

 जीत जाये सपना किसी का ,

 अब इस लिए हारना चाहता हूँ,

----------


## kunalsaini

कैसे गुज़रती है मेरी हर एक शाम तेरे बगैर 
 अगर तू देख ले तो कभी तन्हा न छोड़े मुझे...

----------


## kunalsaini

हर रास्ते पे उजाला लगता है ,
 ये मुझे माँ की दुआओ का असर लगता है ,
 एक अरसे से सोयी नही है वो,
 जब मैंने एक बार कहा था  कि...
 "माँ मुझे अँधेरे में डर लगता है".....

----------


## kunalsaini

प्यार के पत्ते नफरत की आंधियों में घिर गए।
 तुमने उजाड़ना चाहा और हम हंसते-हंसते उजड़ गए।
 मुर्दे बदन पर कफन डालने का रिवाज था।
 तुम मरहम लगाकर एक और जख्म कर गए।।

----------


## kunalsaini

उसने बख्शी है मुझे यादों की सल्तनत .....
 लोग कहते है कि वो मुझे बर्बाद कर गए .

----------


## kunalsaini

दिल का क्या है ये तो तेरी यादों के सहारे जी लेगा..
 बात तो आँखों की है जो तड़पती हैं तेरे दीदार के लिए......

----------


## kunalsaini

हम
 इँतजार 
 करेँगे
 तेरा 
 कयामत 
 तक,
 खुदा
 करे
 कि
 कयामत
 हो
 और 
 तू 
 आये.........................................

----------


## kunalsaini

कहने से पहले 
 एक दफा तो 
 सोचा होता ..
 जो टुटा वो 
 तेरा विशवास 
 नहीं...
 तेरी खुशियों का 
 तलबगार कोई था....!

 जिसकी धुनों 
 से बंधकर 
 सरगम बननी 
 थी जिन्दगी
 उस से 
 कोई पर्दा 
 ना राज़ कोई था....!

 खुशियाँ भर के 
 नाव मंझदार में 
 डूबा दी गयी 
 उसकी 
 बीच भंवर में 
 फंसकर 
 बचा ले उसे 
 ऐसा ना कारसाज़ कोई था....!
बड़ी बेपरवाह 
 सी - थी 
 कोशिश मेरी 
 जिसका कोई रूप 
 ना आकार कोई था
 क्यूंकि मंझदार में 
 डोल रही  नैया में
 अपना ही सवार कोई था....!

 रास्ता जो 
 उसने दिखाया
 शिद्दते-फ़र्ज़ 
 मैंने निभाया
 कैसी थी वो हिम्मत 
 कहाँ से आया
  होंसला?
 या फिर चमत्कार कोई था....!

 बे-आबरू कर 
 कुचे से 
 निकाल दिया उसने
 कहकर कि-
 तुझे मेरी 
 जिन्दगी में
 शिरकत का 
 ना अधिकार कोई था....!

 कैसे भुला दिया तूने 
 तेरा आईना हूँ मै
 जब तू टुटा 
 तो मै 
 बे-आवाज़ नहीं था
 खुद से ज्यादा भरोसा 
 किया  तुझ पर 
 आ जाए कभी याद 
 तो मुस्करा देना 
 सोच कर 
 ऐसा एक शख्स 
 कभी पास कोई था....!

----------


## kunalsaini

था एक वक़्त हमें जब,
 गैरों में अपने दिखते थे;
 आज कुछ अपने भी,
 अजनबी लगते है;
 दूर नहीं वह दिन अब,
 जब हम शीशा देंखेगें;
 अपनी ही तश्वीर से,
 अपना ही पता पूछेगें..

----------


## kunalsaini

महोब्बत मुझे तुझसे नही तेरे किरदार से थी....

 वर्ना हशीन लोग तो बाज़ार में आम बिका करते है................

----------


## kunalsaini

मेरे अलफ़ाज़ भी मुझसे ,हैं खफा आज;
 तेरी यांदों मे खोये, नाम जो तेरा न लिया आज;
 कह दो इन आँखों से, रूठ जाए ये आज;
 डर है सनम का दर, कहीं डूब ना जाए आज...

----------


## mahaanindia

आप के प्यार में पहै ऐसी सजाये ,
की खुद के साथ में हो गये हम पराये आप ने तो आपना हाल बता दिया मुझे ,
मगर हम किसके सामने ये आंसू बहाये ?

----------


## mahaanindia

मौत मांगते हे तो झींदगी खफा हो जाती हे जहर लेते हे तो वो भी दवा होजाती हे तुही बता ये दोस्त क्या करु जीसको भी चाहते हे तो वो बेवफा हो जाती हे

----------


## mahaanindia

चांद को कभी ना अकेला पाओगे आगोश मे सितारे मिल ही जायेंगे ,कभी तनहा हो तो आंखे बंद करना अनजाने चेहरो मे भी हमे अपने पास पाओगें।

----------


## mahaanindia

बेवकूफ लोग ना माफ़ करते है और ना भूलते है, साधारण लोग माफ़ भी करते है और भूल भी जाते है, अकल्मन्द लोग माफ़ तो करते है लेकिन भूलते नहीं.

----------


## mahaanindia

मुस्कुराकर मिला करो हमसे कुछ कहा और  सूना करो हमसे बात करने से बात बढती है रोज़ बातें किया करो हमसे दुश्मनी  से मिलेगा क्या तुमको दोस्त बनकर रहा करो हमसे देख लेते हैं सात पर्दों में  यूं न पर्दा किया करो हम से

----------


## mahaanindia

बेमुरब्बत आंधियों के हवाले जो चराग ए यार करते हो
बडे. खुदफ़रेबी हो जो किसी हसीना से प्यार करते हो
अपने ज़िन्दगी का खस-ओ-खुशबू हम कब का बांट आये
अब जो सांसों में बचा है वो बस खुश्क हवाऒं का कतरा है

----------


## mahaanindia

किसी शिकस्ता दिल से पूछो कि
       मुहब्बत किस शै का नाम है
      ये वो अज़ाब(सज़ा) है जिसमे
        सपने सलीब पे चढते हैं

----------


## mahaanindia

सपने सिरहौने रख कर शबगुज़ारी करते हैं
हम वो जुगनू हैं जो रात भर जलते हैं

----------


## mahaanindia

अपने हिस्से का सूरज हम बांटने गये थे
कल जिस अंधियारे के बाशिन्दे को ,
आज उसी को हमने किसी से
रौशनी की सौदागरी करते देखा,

----------


## mahaanindia

जो बेइश्क ज़िंदा हो तो मियां क्या खाक ज़िंदा हो,
इश्क करने वाले तो बाद-ए-फ़ना भी जीया करते हैं.

----------


## mahaanindia

वो चाक ज़िगर पे करते हैं
फ़िर खैरो-बरकत पूछते हैं

----------


## mahaanindia

मैं शीशा हूं तू पत्थर है,तू मेरा अहले मुकद्दर है
मैं जीयुंगा या मर जाउंगा,ये फ़ैसला तेरे ऊपर है

----------


## mahaanindia

उस पुर्णमासी की रात जब चांद की गागरी से चांदनी छलक रही थी,
ज़रूर चुपके से तूने अपने रूख में वो कतरा-ए-नूर भर लिया होगा

----------


## mahaanindia

शीशे और पत्थर का इश्क तेरा मेरा
अंजाम बस टूटने के सिवा क्या है

----------


## mahaanindia

तोड. दूं मैं हर आइना,अक्सबारी का हर साजोसामान
कि जिधर देखता हूं मुझे तू हीं तू नज़र आती है

----------


## mahaanindia

क्युं इश्क में हर सितम हम सहें 
तुम खुश रहो और गम हम सहें

----------


## mahaanindia

शबे तसव्वुर में जिसे हम चांद समझा करते थे
नींद से जागा तो पाया वह दहका अंगारा था
और जो था खामेख्याली का हंसी मनाज़िर
वो मेरे हीं किस्मत का टूटता सितारा था

----------


## mahaanindia

नूरानी चांद की नक्काशी आज की रात में ,
पूराने शराब की सरताबी आज की रात में,
आज की रात खुशनूमा बडा. मंज़र है ,
फ़िर भी ये चुभता है ऐसे जैसे खंज़र है ,
न जाने कैसी है उदासी आज की रात में ,
तन्हा दिल रोता है मेरा,जो तू नहीं साथ में

----------


## mahaanindia

ज़िन्दगी की मुसाफ़त में हर कोइ रवां होता है
    किसी के पैरों तले शबनम किसी के शोला दबा होता है
          किसी के पैमाने में मयस्सर होत है सागर
           किसी के हलक पे तश्ने सेहरा होता है

----------


## a_kela

आज उसने एक और दर्द दिया तो याद आया यारों के
हमने भी तो अपनी दुआओं खुदा से..
.....उसके सारे दर्द मांगे थे......

----------


## a_kela

दिल तड़पता रहा और वो जाने लगे

संग गुज़रे हर लम्हे याद आने लगे

खामोश नजरो से देखा जो उसने मुड कर

तो भीगी पलकों से हम बी मुस्कराने लगे

----------


## a_kela

छोड़कर दामन अकेला कर देना चाहती थी वो 
बेखबर थी नादान वो बोत्तल की यारी से .........!!

----------


## a_kela

‎"दिल में रहते थे जो कभी अब वो, दिल की जाँ ही निकाल देते हैं ,
इतना आसान हो गया हूं मैं ,लोग मुश्किल में डाल देते हैं ........."

----------


## a_kela

काश कुछ दिनों के लिए "मुझे" दुनिया छोड़ने की आजादी होती......
सुना है लोग दुनिया से चले जाने के बाद बहुत यात करते है....

----------


## prem guru

ऐ  जिंदगी  काश  तू  ही  रूठ  जा  मुझसे ,
ये  रूठे हुए लोग मुझसे  मनाये  नहीं  जाते 


*प्रेम* *माथुर*

----------


## prem guru

तुम  जाओ  मुझसे  दूर  तो  एक  काम  करना 
कुछ  पल  अपने  मेरे  नाम  करना 
अगर  आजाये  मौत  मुझे  तेरे  आने  से  पहले 
तो  आकर  मेरे  जनाज़े  का  एहतराम  करना 
ना  रोना  इस  कदर  के  तकलीफ  हो  मुझे 
मौत  को  भी  मजाक  समझ  कर  अनजान  बनजाना  
मैं  एक  दिन  सो  जाउंगी  सदा  के  लिए ..
 फिर  मुझे  बेवफा  कह  के  बदनाम  करना 
जो  गुजरो  मेरी कब्र  से  तो  नज़रें  ना  फेरना 
मेहमान  ही  बन  कर  दुआ  सलाम  करना

----------


## prem guru

आना मेरे जनाज़े में लेकर उसे , 
मेरी मोहब्बत से एक हसीं बात तो होगी  
मेरे जिस्म में जान बेशक न हो  
मेरी जान मेरे जिस्म के पास तो होगी ..

----------


## prem guru

तू मेरे गम में हंसती हुयी आँखों को ना रुला
मैं तो मर मर के भी जी सकता हूँ मेरा क्या है.

Apani Simran ke liye ..... Prem Mathur

----------


## prem guru

अश्को के मोती हम ने पिरोए तमाम रात, 
एक बेवफा की याद में रोए तमाम रात, 
ऐसी गिरी ज़ेहन पर यादो की बिजलियाँ, 
बैठे रहे ख़यालो में खोए तमाम रात, 
कहने लगे वो सुन के मेरा हाल-ए दिल के बस मेरा, 
इतनी सी बात पे क्या रोए तमाम रात

----------


## prem guru

तुम नाहक ही टूटे हुए दिल के ....
शीशों को साथ लिए बैठे हो.
वो तो कब के दूर जा चुके...
फिर क्यूँ उनसे अब कुछ आस लगाये बैठे हो.

Meri Simran laut aao..............

----------


## prem guru

गर्मिया हसरते नाकाम से जल जाते है
हम चिरागों की तरह शान से जल जाते है 
समा जलती है जिस आग में नुमाइश के लिए
हम उसी आग में गुमनाम से जल जाते है
समा जलती जिस आग में नुमाइश के लिए 
हम उसी आग में गुमनाम से जल जाते है 
जब भी आता नाम तेरा मेरे नाम के साथ 
जाने क्यों लोग मेरे नाम से जल जाते है

----------


## prem guru

दूर जहा तक मेरी नजर जाती है 
मुझे बस तू ही तू नजर आती है............
चाँद में तू सितारों में तू 
फूलों में तू बहारों में तू 
हर जगह खुसबू तेरी ही आती है....
दूर जहा तक मेरी नजर जाती है 
मुझे बस तू ही तू नजर आती है............
महफ़िल में तू तन्हाई में तू 
मिलने में तू जुदाई में तू..

----------


## prem guru

कितना कुछ ऐसा होता है जिसे हम भुलना नहीं चाहते .......... 
कितना कुछ हम चाह कर भी भुल नहीं पाते........
कितनी बातें अक्सर याद आ जाती है ............ 
कितने लम्हों को हम संजो कर रखना चाहते हैं ............

----------


## Ranirajak10

central 14:clap:


> काश कुछ दिनों के लिए "मुझे" दुनिया छोड़ने की आजादी होती......
> सुना है लोग दुनिया से चले जाने के बाद बहुत यात करते है....

----------


## umabua

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं ,,,, 

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!

जब याद उनकी आती हैं ... 

मुझे जब याद उनकी आती हैं

आँखों में आँसू  दे जाती हैं!

पर जिनकी यादो में ये आँखे रोती हैं

क्या उनको भी मेरी याद आती हैं 

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

रात के बाद दिन ... 

सदैव रात के बाद दिन

और दिन के बाद रात  आती हैं

पर मुझे तो उनकी याद हर वक़्त आती हैं!

लोग कहते हैं कि प्यार अज़ीज़  हैं 

उन पर  आती मुझे खीज हैं!

प्यार एक एहसास हैं 

जो करती दो दिलो को पास हैं!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

जब आप दूर होते  हैं 

आपकी कमी का एहसास होता हैं!

वो दिन वो लम्हे याद आते हैं 

जो हमने साथ गुजरे हैं!

पर उस वक़्त भी आपकी यादे पास होती हैं 

जो आ आ के दिल को तड़पाती हैं!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

वो शाम  भी क्या शाम  थी 

जब हम साथ थे!

कुछ मेरे ...

हाँ, कुछ मेरे 

तो कुछ आपके नाम थी !

कोई ऐसा  दिन ना था 

जब हम मिले ना हो!

ऐसे  मिलने का क्या फायदा 

जब  बिछड़े ना हो!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

आपकी आवाज का क्या कहना 

जब आपके ही दिल में हैं रहना!

दिल को और कोई भाता नहीं 

क्योंकि दिल को कोई और याद आता नहीं!

जब हम साथ साथ थे 

तब लोगो को बुरा था लगता!

अब जब अलग अलग हैं 

तब  उनको भी अधूरा है लगता!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

याद तो याद हैं ....

हाँ, याद तो याद ही है 

जिसका काम हैं आना!

पर आप क्यों नहीं आते  हैं

आप की आदत तो नहीं है दिल को जलाना !

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

याद एक ऐसी  चीज हैं, जो खुद आया करती हैं!!

----------


## kajal janu

> Meri Simran laut aao..............


सिम्रन कहा चली गई प्रेमजी

----------


## kajal janu

दिल की किताब में गुलाब उनका था; रात की नींदों में ख्वाब उनका था; कितना प्यार करते हो जब हमने पूछा; मर जायेंगे तुम्हारे बिना यह जवाब उनका था!

----------


## kajal janu

दौलत-ना-शौहरत-ना-कोई-हूर-की-चाहत-है... यही-पैगाम-जहां-को-मेरे-नाम-कर-देना... "दोस्तों" मिलें-तुम्हे-ज़िन्दगी-में-बेशुमार-खुशियाँ... बस-कतरा-ए-मौहब्बत-ही-मेरे-नाम-कर-देना.

----------


## kajal janu

कुछ तबियत ही मिली थी ऐसीचैन से जीने की सूरत न हुईजिसे चाहा उसे अपना न सकेजो मिला उस से मुहब्बत न हुई.

----------


## kajal janu

कल तुम गुजर रहे थे ,या कोई ग़ज़ल गुनगुना रहा था….कल आहट थी कोई पहचानी ,या कोई दरवाजे पर आ आ के जा रा था ….कल चाँद था फलक पर ,या तेरा चेहरा मुस्कुरा रहा था ….मैने बहुत रोका मगर ,वो ना था ना नज़र आरहा था ….पागल दिल था शायद तुझे ,तुम्हे हर शे में पा रहा था |

----------


## kajal janu

दर्द की दीवार पर फर्याद लिखा करते हैं, 

हर रात तन्हाई को आबाद किया करते हैं, 
ए खुदा उन्हे ज़रूर खुश रखना, 
जिन्हे हम तुझसे भी पहले याद किया करते हैं.

----------


## kajal janu

ज़िंदगी तुझ बिन पहेली सी लगती है, 

हर दास्तान अधूरी सी लगती है, 
जीना नही मुमकिन तेरे बिना 

अब तो सिने की हर धड़कन मजबूरी सी लगती है

----------


## kajal janu

*दोस्ती इम्तिहान नही प्यार मांगती है, 
*
*नज़र और कुछ नही दोस्त का दीदार मांगती है, 
*
*ज़िंदगी अपने लिए कुछ नही, 
*
*लेकिन आपके लिए दुआएँ हज़ार मांगती है.*

----------


## kajal janu

तुम लौट के आओगे हम से मिलने 
रोज दिल को बहलाने की आदत हो गयी 
तेरे वादे पे क्या भरोसा किया 
हर शाम तेरा इंतज़ार करने की आदत हो गयी

----------


## kajal janu

ये आरज़ू नही की किसी को भुलाएँ हम, 

ना तमन्ना है की किसी को रुलाएँ हम. 
पर दुआ है उस रब्ब से, 
जिसको जितना याद करते हैं, 
उसको उतना तो याद आएँ हम.

----------


## kajal janu

*तेरी दोस्ती हम इस तरह निभाएँगे, 
*
*तुम रोज़ खफा होना हम रोज़ मनाएँगे.* 
*पर मान जाना मानने से,* 
*वरना ये भीगी पलकें ले के हम कहाँ जाएँगे.*

----------


## kajal janu

ज़िन्दगी मिलती हैं एक बारमौत आती हैं एक बारदोस्ती होती हैं एक बारप्यार होता हैं एक बारदिल टूटता हैं एक बारजब सब कुछ होता हैं एक बार…तो फिर आपकी याद क्यों आती हैं बार बार??

----------


## kajal janu

प्यार मे कोई दिल तोड़ देता हैदोस्ती मे कोई भरोसा तोड़ देता हैज़िंदगी जीनातो कोई गुलाब से सीखेजो खुद टूट कर दो दिलों को जोड़ देता है…

----------


## kajal janu

फुलो सा खुबसुरत चेहरा हैं आपका,हर दिल दिवाना है आपका,लोग कहते है चाँद का टुकडा है आप,लेकिन हम कहते है चाँद टुकडा है आपका!

----------


## kajal janu

ए चाँद मेरे दोस्त को एक तोहफा देना,तारो की महफ़िल संग रोशनी करना,छुपा लेना अंधेरे को,हर रात के बाद एक खूबसूरत सवेरा देना…

----------


## kajal janu

यादों के सहारे दुनियानही चलती,बिना किसी शायर के महफ़िल नही बनती,एक बार पुकारो तो आए दोस्तों,क्यों की दोस्तों के बिना ये धड़कने नही चलती..!

----------


## kajal janu

काश मेरी ज़िन्दगी का अंत कुछ इस तरह होकी मेरी कबर पे बना उनका घर होवो जब जब सोये ज़मीन परमेरे सीने से लगा उसका सर हो!

----------


## kajal janu

कितना दूर निकल गए रिश्ते निभाते निभातेखुद को खो दिया हमने अपनों को पाते पातेलोग कहते है दर्द है मेरे दिल में…और तुम थक गए मुस्कुराते मुस्कुराते…

----------


## kajal janu

जो जितना दूर होता है नज़रो से,उतना ही वो दिल के पास होता है,मुस्किल से भी जिसकी एक ज़लक देखने को ना मिले,वही ज़िंदगी मे सबसे ख़ास होता है…

----------


## kajal janu

तुम आए ज़िंदगी मे कहानी बन कर,तुम आए ज़िंदगी मे रात की चाँदनी बन कर,बसा लेते है जिन्हे हम आँखो मे,वो अक्सर निकल जाते है आँखो से पानी बन कर…

----------


## kajal janu

ना करो वो वादा जो पूरा ना हो सके,ना चाहो उसे जिसे पा ना सको,प्यार कहा किसीका पूरा होता है,पहेला प्यार अकशर अधुरा ही होता है!!!!

----------


## kajal janu

नज़र को नज़र की खबर ना लगे,कोई अच्छा भी इस कदर ना लगे,आपको देखा है बस उस नज़र से,जिस नज़र से आपको नज़र ना लगे…!

----------


## kajal janu

ऐ सुरज मेरे अपनो को पैगाम देनाखुशीयो का दिन हसी कि शाम देनाजब कोई पढे प्यार से मेरे SMS कोतो उन को चेहरे पर प्यारी सी मुस्कान देना

----------


## kajal janu

हँसती थी हँसाती थीदिल को बहुत भाती थीदेख-देख शरमाती थीफिर अंदर से मुस्कुराती थीआज पता चला किवो तो एक पागल थी!

----------


## kajal janu

नज़र को नज़र की खबर ना लगे,कोई अच्छा भी इस कदर ना लगे,आपको देखा है बस उस नज़र से,जिस नज़र से आपको नज़र ना लगे…!

----------


## kajal janu

तेरी जुल्फोंमें खो जाना चाहता हु ,तेरी जुल्फोंमें खो जाना चाहता हु ,...पर तू तेल इतना लगाती हो के फिशल जाता हु ……

----------


## kajal janu

तेरे प्यार की रौशनी ऐसी हे की हर तरफ उजाला नज़र आता हेसोचती हु घर के बिजली कटवा दू कमबख्त बिल बहोत आता हे

----------


## kajal janu

ये देखना है कहानी कहा बदलती है ये देखना है कहानी कहा बदलती है अभि तलक तो वही बेवफाइ करता है

----------


## b_vaibhavi

आपके आने से ज़िन्दगी कितनी खुबसूरत है,  
  दिल में बसी है जो वो आपकी ही सूरत है,  
  दूर जाना नहीं हमसे कभी भूलकर भी,  
  हमे हर कदम पैर आपकी ज़रूरत है |

----------


## b_vaibhavi

दोस्ती सच्ची हो तो वक्त रुक जता है, आस्मा लाख ऊँचा हो मगर झुक जता है |  दोस्ती मे दुनिया लाख बने रुकावट, अगर दोस्त सचा हो तो खुदा भी झुक जता है |  
  दोस्ती वो एहसास है जो मिटती नही. दोस्ती पर्वत है वोह, जोह झुकता नही |  इसकी कीमत क्या है पूछो हमसे, यह वो "अनमोल" मोती है जो बिकता नही |  
  सच्ची है दोस्ती आजमा के देखो.. करके यकीन मुझपर मेरे पास आके देखो |  बदलता नही कभी सोना अपना रंग, चाहे जितनी बार आग मे जला के देखो |

----------


## b_vaibhavi

कभी-कभी ऐसा भी होता कि आप निशाना कहीं और साधते हैं और लगता कहीं और है।  ऐसे में आप को मासूमियत  का  लाभ नहीं मिलता । होता यह कि आप की लय भंग    होती    है । आप अपने लक्ष्य से भटक जाते हैं_ऐसे में  बेहतर यही है कि आप  अपनी राह चलते रहें।

----------


## jeet6162

> कभी-कभी ऐसा भी होता कि आप निशाना कहीं और साधते हैं और लगता कहीं और है।  ऐसे में आप को मासूमियत  का  लाभ नहीं मिलता । होता यह कि आप की लय भंग    होती    है । आप अपने लक्ष्य से भटक जाते हैं_ऐसे में  बेहतर यही है कि आप  अपनी राह चलते रहें।


अरे यार 
मुझे तो ऐसा लग रहा है की यह आपने मुझ पर ही लिखा है 
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## umabua

दूरियों की न परवाह किया कीजिये 
दिल जब भी पुकारे बुला लीजिये 
हम दूर ज्यादा नहीं आप से 
अपनी आँखों को पलकों से मिला लीजिये

----------


## umabua

थक जाओ गर पथरीली राहों में चलते हुए 
सोचना नहीं कि वहाँ  तनहा हो तुम    
मूँद कर अपनी पलकों को जो देखोगे 
अपने साथ ही सदा मुझको पाओगे तुम

----------


## jeet6162

थमे हुए पानी मे भी अब जाने से डर लगता है 
खुले आसमान मे भी जाने  सेडर लगता है 
कभी सुनाते थे यारो को हम भी किस्से मोहब्बत के
 अब तो इश्क़ के ढाई अक्षर गुनगुनाने से डर लगता है

----------


## umabua

हमें छोड़ कर जब चले वो गए
दिल में नश्तर बहुत से चुभो से गए 
वे मिलेंगे मुझे एक बार फिर से जरूर 
इसी ख्वाहिश में सभी दर्द सहते गए

----------


## jeet6162

कुछ तो जीते है जन्नत की तमन्ना लेकर कुछ तमान्ये जिना सिखा देती है

हम किसके सहारे जीये ज़िन्दगी रोज एक तमन्ना बढा देती है

----------


## jeet6162

कभी आंसू तो कभी खुशी बेची हमने अकेलेपन मे तन्हाई बेची

चन्द सांसे है खरीदने के लिये रोज मरती हुई ज़िन्दगी बेची

----------


## jeet6162

सताने लगे जब मुझ मेरे ही साये परेशान होके मैने रोशनी बेची

एक हम ही थे जो खुद ही बिक गये वरना लोगो ने तो ज़िन्दगी बेची

----------


## jeet6162

दिल में है जो दर्द वो दर्द किसे बताएं! हंसते हुए ये ज़ख्म किसे दिखाएँ! 

       कहती है ये दुनिया हमे खुश नसीब! मगर इस नसीब की दास्ताँ किसे बताएं

----------

